# Besuch und Bestellung bei Agresti



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)

So nun ist es endlich soweit. Endlich Zeit! Auf nach Rodgau.
Hier im Hof soll er sein. Aber wo?




Ah, da ist ein Schild




Ab durch das Tor in den Flur und siehe da










Nach langen Fachsimpeln kam diese Zeichnung zustande



Hier der Meister persönlich


----------



## cluso (16. Dezember 2009)

mehr meeehrrr meeeehhhrrrr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (16. Dezember 2009)

ohhh das könnte ein kuhler faden werdengrazie


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Dezember 2009)

Sitz- und Oberrohrlänge dürften mir perfekt passen. Die Gabeleinbaulänge könnte hingegen vielleicht etwas weniger üppig ausfallen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie es weitergeht...


----------



## Catsoft (16. Dezember 2009)

Bikes mit Gesicht sind mir die liebsten


----------



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)

Da Stefano und ich, IF und Fat Chance geil finden gibt es auch nur 2 Farben die in Frage kommen. Lasst euch überraschen.


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2009)

na der thread muss doch schnell abonniert werden. das sieht spannend aus!
allerdings weiss ich nicht, was nach deinem stahl-if noch kommen soll ;-)


----------



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> na der thread muss doch schnell abonniert werden. das sieht spannend aus!
> allerdings weiss ich nicht, was nach deinem stahl-if noch kommen soll ;-)


 
Lass dich Überraschen


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Dezember 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> Lass dich Überraschen


 sicher konsequent mit v brakes...?


----------



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> sicher konsequent mit v brakes...?


 
Klar wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> Da Stefano und ich, IF und Fat Chance geil finden gibt es auch nur 2 Farben die in Frage kommen. Lasst euch überraschen.







*hmmm... bin gespannt!*


----------



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)

Sowas vielleicht?!




PS: Ist nicht meins!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Dezember 2009)

es grünt so grün

die farbe gefällt mir sehr
mit blauen parts der hammer
mit rot extrem sexy.......


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> grün ... blau...



Gute Idee...

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/3/1/4/4/_/large/YO_aquafade0001_1238877208.JPG


----------



## zingel (17. Dezember 2009)

ist das Foto zu dunkel, oder ist das ein Repaint? irgendwie hatte ich die Farben frischer in Erinnerung.


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zingel,

das Foto habe ich im Album von tomac_75 gefunden. Ob es sich um eine originale Lackierung handelt, ist mir nicht bekannt. Das Exemplar von Defiant32 wirkt in der Tat heller...

http://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/IbisMojo/Yo Eddy/Fat9.jpg 

Viele Grüße!


Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (17. Dezember 2009)

hab's gefunden, ist ein Repaint


----------



## Greg House (29. Dezember 2009)

So nun geht es weiter. Farbe wird grün. Nun muss bei der Fox die Scheibenbremsaufnahme ab und die Gabel im gleichen Farbton Lackiert werden.
Nächsten Bilder von Agresti kommen am Mittwoch im Neuen Jahr.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. Dezember 2009)

Das Serotta im Hintergrund schaut ja auch mörder aus!


----------



## Greg House (5. Januar 2010)

Heute habe ich endlich schonmal meine Gabel bearbeitet.



Nun kommt die Disc Aufnahme ab


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Januar 2010)

konsequent!
v-brake gabel mit discaufnahme  geht gar nicht für dein traumbike
mit der flex bearbeitet??


----------



## Greg House (5. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> konsequent!
> v-brake gabel mit discaufnahme geht gar nicht für dein traumbike
> mit der flex bearbeitet??


 
Keine Flex. Mit Drehmel, sehr viel Schleifpapier und 2 Stunden Arbeit


----------



## mete (5. Januar 2010)

Das Loch für den Schraubenkopf wird sicherlich noch ausgefüllt, oder?


----------



## Greg House (13. Januar 2010)

Hi Mete

das Loch wir noch ausgefüllt bevor es Lackiert wird.


----------



## Greg House (13. Januar 2010)

Heute war ich wieder mal Agresti. Rahmen ist nun endlich fast fertig zum Lackieren.
Tretlagergehäuse:









Ritchey Ausfallenden:















Wie immer mit Cantisockeln
























Dies kommt...



...hier drauf



Und sieht dann so vielleicht aus



Fertig geschweißt...



...Wartet er hier auf den Versand.



Und hier wird sowas zusammen gepunktet:


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Januar 2010)

auguri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (13. Januar 2010)

KLASSE!

Mr. House, solche Bilder erwärmen meine erfrorenen Bikerzehen!

Was mir besonders gefällt ist der zwischensteglose Hinterbau, wie bei meinem Serotta..
die "Decals", die Ausfallenden...whaoou...

molto elegante, grazioso.... täte Don sagen...stimmts?


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> KLASSE!
> 
> 
> 
> molto elegante, grazioso.... täte Don sagen...stimmts?



e come no!


----------



## nebeljäger (13. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> e come no!



hwäää?


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön...


----------



## Quen (13. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub' irgendwann kaufe ich mir doch nochmal einen Stahlrahmen!

Sebastian, der so doof war sein Pulcro zu verkaufen!


----------



## ideallinie (13. Januar 2010)

Huch die Räumlichkeiten kenne ich ja. 
Sieht ja schon einmal vielversprechend aus.
Bin mal auf die Lackierung gespannt (ich liebe grün).
Wird der Rahmen lackiert oder gepulvert?


----------



## stubenhocker (13. Januar 2010)

carbon für die waage, stahl für die seele!
weiter so!


mein lieblingsbild:


----------



## Catsoft (13. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub das wird ein mir gefallen der Rahmen.  Ob es wohl ein Fehler war ein DK Alu-Fully zu kaufen? Oder das Pipedream Sirius Ti?   Naja, ein Stahlbike hab ich ja auch


----------



## Greg House (13. Januar 2010)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Huch die Räumlichkeiten kenne ich ja.
> Sieht ja schon einmal vielversprechend aus.
> Bin mal auf die Lackierung gespannt (ich liebe grün).
> Wird der Rahmen lackiert oder gepulvert?


 
Der Rahmen wird gepulvert. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (13. Januar 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> carbon für die waage, *stahl für die seele!*
> weiter so!
> 
> 
> mein lieblingsbild:



DER hinterbau ist weder noch 
der ist aus unedlem und nicht magnetischem material mit extrem hohem bauxit gehalt ...


flo


----------



## ideallinie (13. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird gepulvert. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt



Ist im Gelände ja auch sinnvoller als Nasslack.
Bin auch gespannt...


----------



## stubenhocker (14. Januar 2010)

floibex schrieb:


> DER hinterbau ist weder noch
> der ist aus unedlem und nicht magnetischem material mit extrem hohem bauxit gehalt ...
> 
> 
> flo


 
stahl bezog sich auch auf den rahmen vom te., das bild vom hinterbau mit dem ollen pedalriemen fand ich bloß so richtig schön oldstyle.


----------



## Rutil (14. Januar 2010)

Super Thread, bin schon gespannt, wie es weitergeht. Ich hab mir letztes Jahr auch etwas vom Meister machen lassen. Eine 1 Zoll Gewindegabel. Aber seht selbst:


----------



## Greg House (23. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Heute war ich wieder mal Agresti. Rahmen ist nun endlich fast fertig zum Lackieren.
> Tretlagergehäuse:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/551183
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg House (26. Januar 2010)

So nun ist es soweit. Ein kleines Problem habe ich noch. Die Farbe kommt leider überhaupt nicht richtig rüber.
Werde ich aber am Wochenende richtig Ablichten
Leider sind auch nicht alle Teile Lieferbar. Rad wird erst mitte Februar richtig fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (26. Januar 2010)

hammer!


----------



## Nordpol (26. Januar 2010)

sehr sehr schön, kaum zu toppen, vielleicht durch dein IF.


----------



## Quen (26. Januar 2010)

Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Januar 2010)

whauu....klasse Teil...

frage, funktioniert der Blitz bei der Eos50 nimmer.....


----------



## Catsoft (26. Januar 2010)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## Greg House (26. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> whauu....klasse Teil...
> 
> frage, funktioniert der Blitz bei der Eos50 nimmer.....


 
Der Blitz funktioniert. Doch die Zeit war viel zu knapp.
Woher weißt das es die EOS 50 ist?


----------



## cluso (26. Januar 2010)

Grün scheint im Kommen zu sein.


Klasse Rad, klasse Aufbau. Wünsche lange Freude damit.


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte mich nicht unbeliebt machen, aber irgendwie hatte ich mir ein wenig mehr erwartet. Bei mir handelt es sich einfach nicht um einen Kawasaki-Fan...

P.S. Ein Anhang zum Kamerathema...


----------



## Schmittler (26. Januar 2010)

Bilddaten auslesen. 

Sehr schönes Ding!


----------



## cluso (26. Januar 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Bei mir handelt es sich einfach nicht um einen Kawasaki-Fan...



Mein wunderbares Serotta hatte auch die Farbe... und dem trauer ich ähnlich nach wie meinem 2er Golf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (26. Januar 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich nicht unbeliebt machen, aber irgendwie hatte ich mir ein wenig mehr erwartet. Bei mir handelt es sich einfach nicht um einen Kawasaki-Fan...
> 
> P.S. Ein Anhang zum Kamerathema...


 
Man kann nicht jede Farbe gut finden


----------



## cluso (26. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Man kann nicht jeder Farbe gut finden



Stimmt.


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Januar 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> wie meinem 2er Golf.



Ebenfalls in Kawasak-Racing-Grün?


----------



## Greg House (26. Januar 2010)

Ich liebe die Farbe


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/561005


----------



## ideallinie (26. Januar 2010)

Also wenn die Farbe am ehesten so rauskommt, wie auf dem Bild mit 
dem Steuerrohr und der Krone, dann finde ich das Grün fabelhaft.

Der Aufbau sieht ja auch schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus.
Welche Rohre wurden denn verwendet, Life mit Dedastreben?

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## cluso (26. Januar 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ebenfalls in Kawasak-Racing-Grün?



Nein der war in bravem Blau...


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Januar 2010)

bitte herzlichst um Fotos die diesem edlen Gefährt würdig sind!


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Januar 2010)

@Greg House: Grello liegt mir eher, als Kawa-Grün... 

@cluso:


----------



## Greg House (26. Januar 2010)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Also wenn die Farbe am ehesten so rauskommt, wie auf dem Bild mit
> dem Steuerrohr und der Krone, dann finde ich das Grün fabelhaft.
> 
> Der Aufbau sieht ja auch schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus.
> ...


 
Richtig es ist der Life Rohrsatz mit Dedastreben. Sehr gut erkannt. Freu mich schon wenn alle Teile endlich da sind und es meine Ansprüchen entspricht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (26. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> bitte herzlichst um Fotos die diesem edlen Gefährt würdig sind!


 
Gibt es ende der Woche!


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Januar 2010)

irgendwie hat mir die Farbe noch nie gefallen, aber diesem Bike steht sie perfekt!

Kleiner Fototip: NUTZE deine tolle Kamera!
Mach den sinnlosen Isoshift raus, stell den Weissausgleich beim Blitzen auf BLITZ, Autofocus raus, dann dreh das Teil scharf das du scharf haben möchtest(od. geh mit der Kamera so nah dran bis der gewünschte Ausschnitt scharf wird...

und das Bike wird noch schärfer.....


----------



## ideallinie (26. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> *Richtig es ist der Life Rohrsatz mit Dedastreben. Sehr gut erkannt.* Freu mich schon wenn alle Teile endlich da sind und es meine Ansprüchen entspricht!



Gut erkannt nur, weil ich weil Life momentan Stefanos Liebling ist (sicherlich berechtigt) und die die Dedastreben kenne ich, weil an meinem Crosser die selbe Konstellation verbaut wurde. 
Die Lifestreben sind halt etwas fett für Liebhaber der schlanken Linie.


----------



## versus (26. Januar 2010)

tolles rad!

ich war anfangs recht skeptisch, worin der sinn besteht sich ein solches rad bauen zu lassen, aber so langsam erkenne ich diesen 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> Kleiner Fototip: NUTZE deine tolle Kamera!...




viel besser: bis zum tageslicht warten und gar nicht blitzen. ein rad mit einbaublitz gescheit zu fotografieren ist fast nicht möglich.


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> tolles rad!
> 
> ich war anfangs recht skeptisch, worin der sinn besteht sich ein solches rad bauen zu lassen, aber so langsam erkenne ich diesen
> 
> ...



stimmt, aber mit dem verhassten Isoshift und Autoeinstellung(Autom. Fokuspunkt) wirds auch bei Tageslicht nicht bikewürdig

so genug fotogeplabbert..


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Farbe
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/561005



sehr cool
 wie  ich immer sage> custom bedeutet auch gabel und vorbau in der gleichen farbe
 sehr schön
 und p.s
 die klassicgemeinde nebenan
 sollten das sehen und sich erfreuen, das neue räder  aus stahl
 schöner sein können als der 90er kram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (27. Januar 2010)

...schöner und besser ganz bestimmt, aber eben nicht classic.


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Januar 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...schöner und besser ganz bestimmt, aber eben nicht classic.



für mich ist das auch ein klassiker(der neuzeit)


----------



## zingel (27. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> die klassicgemeinde nebenan
> sollten das sehen und sich erfreuen, das neue räder  aus stahl
> schöner sein können als der 90er kram



heeee...


----------



## stubenhocker (27. Januar 2010)

Ich muss mich da Blumenhummer anschliessen, hatte mehr erwartet. Die Farbe ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding, aber muss es ja auch nicht sein.
Trotzdem ein wunderschöner Rahmen!


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Januar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> heeee...


----------



## oldman (27. Januar 2010)

Farbe ist ja subjektiv, juckt mich also nicht. Vielmehr finde ich den Rahmen an sich extrem schön.
Agresti stand letztes Jahr auf meiner Liste, aber dann kam wieder mal was titaniges dazwischen, den Rest kann man sich an 12 Fingern abzählen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es großartig.
Schön und individuell.


----------



## mete (27. Januar 2010)

Mir gefällt's sehr gut. Nur die Fotos sind noch schlechter als meine und die Gabel wirkt etwas überdimensioniert.


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Januar 2010)

sehr geil  

a draum! 

und sogar die kette liegt richtig drauf 

grüner stahl rockt, immer!





ciao
flo


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Januar 2010)

@ Greg House
schickes Rad. Die Gabelbrücke hätt ich schwarz gemacht, das sieht bissel überladen aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (30. Januar 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ebenfalls in Kawasak-Racing-Grün?


 
Jetzt habe ich schon sehr gut die Farbe hin bekommen! Glaub mir es ist nicht Kawasaki Grün!!!
Wie gesagt nicht stören an kleine Details. Ich warte noch auf Teile
































Das grellste grün ist die richtige Farbe. Es ist die gleiche Farbe wie bei Fat Chance. Aber echt schwer zu Fotografieren.


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Januar 2010)

Doch! Die tunekurbel könnte ersetzt werden


----------



## Nordpol (30. Januar 2010)

mir gefällt die Farbe, mal was anderes...

was sind das für Schnellspanner...


----------



## Greg House (30. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Doch! Die tunekurbel könnte ersetzt werden


 
Nee die bleibt


----------



## Greg House (30. Januar 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> mir gefällt die Farbe, mal was anderes...
> 
> was sind das für Schnellspanner...


 
Tune!


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Nee die bleibt



NATÜRLICH
 IST *MIR* FAST ZU FILIGRAN BEI DEM SCHÖNEN RAHMEN.....


----------



## Catsoft (30. Januar 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> mir gefällt die Farbe, mal was anderes...
> 
> was sind das für Schnellspanner...





zu langsam...


----------



## cluso (30. Januar 2010)

Wahnsinn, was für ein Rad.



(Für die tollen Fotos hättest aber das Plastik in Form des Pulsmesser demontieren können.  ).


----------



## OldSchool (30. Januar 2010)

Geiles Rad. 

Vielleicht noch hinten links radial einspeichen um den "oldschool Smolik Style" zu komplettieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. Januar 2010)

sehr geil geworden! das grün mit "meinem" rot - super!

mit schnee als hintergund säuft leider fast jedes motiv ab. vielleicht gibts ja nochmal fotos in der sonne.


----------



## Greg House (23. Februar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> sehr geil geworden! das grün mit "meinem" rot - super!
> 
> mit schnee als hintergund säuft leider fast jedes motiv ab. vielleicht gibts ja nochmal fotos in der sonne.


 
Sobald die Sonne da ist gibt es noch einmal Bilder


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2010)

boah ist das Rad schräg...

etz fehlen wohl blos noch rot elexierte Paul V-Brankes, oder?


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Februar 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> boah ist das Rad schräg...
> 
> etz fehlen wohl blos noch rot elexierte Paul V-Brankes, oder?



alte rote wie-brakes würden auch passen....


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Februar 2010)

So oder so, rote Bremsarme wären schon fein...


----------



## Greg House (24. Februar 2010)

Ok, Ihr habt recht. Auf zum Eloxierer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (24. Februar 2010)

greg house schrieb:


> ok, ihr habt recht. Auf zum eloxierer.



grazie


----------



## spezirider (26. Februar 2010)

*krasse* farbe...mir gefällts gut  würde die farbe gerne mal in real sehen.

was mich noch interessieren würde: ist korrosionschutz / hohlraumversiegelung bei dem rahmen ein thema? ist der rahmen ab agresti oder von dir behandelt worden?


----------



## Greg House (26. Februar 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> *krasse* farbe...mir gefällts gut  würde die farbe gerne mal in real sehen.
> 
> was mich noch interessieren würde: ist korrosionschutz / hohlraumversiegelung bei dem rahmen ein thema? ist der rahmen ab agresti oder von dir behandelt worden?


 
Korrosionschutz wird bei Columbus schon gemacht.
Danach nochmal von Agresti. Doch bei dem heutigen Stahl ist Rost eigendlich kein Thema mehr.
Du willst das Rad ist real sehen?! Kein Problem 160Km richtung Bergstrasse im Odenwald und Du kannst es dir Anschauen
Gruß Denis


----------



## spezirider (26. Februar 2010)

danke für die info - interessant !

vielleicht kann ich ja wirlich mal einen blick auf das gute stück werfen bei gelegenheit, bin öfter noch im raum HD, dort begann auch meine radkarriere...

ist agresti eigentlich allein, wieviele rahmen er wohl pro jahr so baut ?


----------



## Greg House (28. Februar 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> danke für die info - interessant !
> 
> vielleicht kann ich ja wirlich mal einen blick auf das gute stück werfen bei gelegenheit, bin öfter noch im raum HD, dort begann auch meine radkarriere...
> 
> ist agresti eigentlich allein, wieviele rahmen er wohl pro jahr so baut ?


 
Er schweißt alleine und baut ca. 100 Rahmen im Jahr.


----------



## spezirider (28. Februar 2010)

danke für die info


----------



## Greg House (22. März 2010)

Gestern wurde es leicht Dreckig. Man macht das Agresti spaß. 6 Stunden und 16 Minuten später


----------



## memphis35 (22. März 2010)

Und jetzt husch unter die Dusche

Mfg  35


----------



## cluso (22. März 2010)

Mach bitte andere Flaschenhalter ran...




(Geil, so muss ein Mounti aussehen....  ).


----------



## Greg House (22. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Mach bitte andere Flaschenhalter ran...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gebe dir recht. Die Flaschenhalter stören mich auch. Doch welche halten die Flasche vernüftig und sehen gut aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (22. März 2010)

Na, Ringle in rot natürlich... 
Da hast du doch bestimmt noch was rumfliegen, oder 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## cluso (22. März 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Gebe dir recht. Die Flaschenhalter stören mich auch. Doch welche halten die Flasche vernüftig und sehen gut aus?



Ganz klassisch schlicht ohne ein Farbexperiment Elite Ciussi Inox.


----------



## Greg House (22. März 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Na, Ringle in rot natürlich...
> Da hast du doch bestimmt noch was rumfliegen, oder
> 
> Ciao, Splat


 
Nee,in blau und schwarz aber keine in rot
Das muss ich ändern


----------



## powderJO (23. März 2010)

echt ein sehr schönes rad und ich könnte mir tatsächlich auch vorstellen ein solches rad zu erwerben, zu pflegen und zu fahren - auch im rennen.  voraussetzung: es handelt sich eben tatsächlich um einen klassiker. 
denn der anachronismus 2010 ein race-bike bauen zu lassen, das eben nicht mehr dem neusten stand der technik entspricht, will sich mir dagegen nicht so recht erschließen...


----------



## Don Trailo (23. März 2010)

@powderJO

ich denke ja ähnlich wie du, aber ich bin überzeugt das greg aus eigener überzeugung unser nichtverstehen versteht 
das einzige was ja nicht zeitgemäss ist sind die v-brakes, kann mir nicht vorstellen das die geo und die lenkwinkel dem 90er east coast entspricht....... und das er v-brakes bevorzugt hat sicher gründe ,auch wenn wir sie ja nicht aus überzeugung verstehen müssen....


amen


----------



## Greg House (23. März 2010)

Alle meine Stahl Räder haben eine Aktuelle und richtig wendige Geometrie. Die Geometrie aus den 90er ist für mich nicht fahrbar.
Doch Disc brauche ich einfach nicht. Die Bremsleistung einer V-Brake ist mit Nokonzügen und Top V-Brake kein bisschen schlechter als eine Disc Brake.
Beim Nassen kann eine Disc vorteile haben, doch sonst hat Sie doch mehr nachteile. Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.
Gruß Greg house


----------



## Pace39 (23. März 2010)

> denn der anachronismus 2010 ein race-bike bauen zu lassen, das eben nicht mehr dem neusten stand der technik entspricht, will sich mir dagegen nicht so recht erschließen...



Was ist "Stand der Technik" im Radsektor? Die Propaganda der Industrie + deren Werbeblättchen in Form von Bikezeitschriften?

Wenn es nach denen geht kommt man mit einer V Brake heute nicht mehr den Berg runter, verblockte Trails nicht mehr ohne Vollfederung.

Ich finde dies übrigens toll, denn es macht doppelt soviel Spaß Leute mit Joghurtbechern + Scheibenbremsen auf Stahl + V Brake zu überholen.

Ich lach mich als Radtrainer im Wald immer halb schlapp wenn die Leute auf ihren "Stand der Technik" Rädern keine drei Meter geradeaus fahren können, der Oberkörper mehr wippt als die Federung und die Hüfte sich bewegt wie bei Paris auf dem Laufsteg.

Grüße Chris


----------



## cluso (23. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> .
> denn der anachronismus 2010 ein race-bike bauen zu lassen, das eben nicht mehr dem neusten stand der technik entspricht, will sich mir dagegen nicht so recht erschließen...



Was entspricht den nicht dem Stand der Technik...


...abgesehen von den Bremsen, wo ich der gleichen Meinung wie Don bin, seh ich da nichts negatives.



Pace39 schrieb:


> Was ist "Stand der Technik" im Radsektor? Die Propaganda der Industrie + deren Werbeblättchen in Form von Bikezeitschriften?
> 
> Wenn es nach denen geht kommt man mit einer V Brake heute nicht mehr den Berg runter, verblockte Trails nicht mehr ohne Vollfederung.



*grins* ja das stimmt. 



powderJO schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ich finde dies übrigens toll, denn es macht doppelt soviel Spaß Leute mit Joghurtbechern + Scheibenbremsen auf Stahl + V Brake zu überholen.





Mich nervt es eher wenn der Weg blockiert wird. 



> Ich lach mich als Radtrainer im Wald immer halb schlapp wenn die Leute auf ihren "Stand der Technik" Rädern keine drei Meter geradeaus fahren können, *der Oberkörper mehr wippt als die Federung und die Hüfte sich bewegt wie bei Paris auf dem Laufsteg.
> *
> Grüße Chris



Äh, wenn der Oberkörper und die Hüfte wippt wie wild kannst *DU als Radtrainer * ja dann Tipps geben wie man das Rad korrekt einstellt, oder nicht?!


----------



## Pace39 (23. März 2010)

kurzes OT:


cluso schrieb:


> Äh, wenn der Oberkörper und die Hüfte wippt wie wild kannst *DU als Radtrainer * ja dann Tipps geben wie man das Rad korrekt einstellt, oder nicht?!



Mache ich auch gerne, sonst hätte die Ausbildung ja keinen Sinn gehabt. Allerdings verkneife ich mir dies mittlerweile bei fremden Personen, die meisten wollen nicht hören dass sie falsch auf dem Rad sitzen.

Zurück zum Thema Agresti: ich denke so wie das Rad aufgebaut ist liegt es mehr am eigenen Können ob man damit schnell unterwegs ist. das Rad wird sicher nicht der limitierende Faktor sein.

Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (23. März 2010)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Was ist "Stand der Technik" im Radsektor? Die Propaganda der Industrie + deren Werbeblättchen in Form von Bikezeitschriften?



naja - das man nicht alles was in den bikemagazinen gehypt wird, braucht ist doch eh klar.  genauso klar ist aber, dass nicht alles was heute als "stand der technik" gilt, nur deshalb als stand der technik gilt, weil es in bikemags und von der industrie gehypt wurde. 

stand der technik im racebereich ist heute als rahmenmaterial zweifelsfrei carbon, gefolgt von alu. der gewichtsvorteil gegenüber stahl ist zumindest solange es sich nicht um schlechte rahmen handelt einfach gravierend. 

steifer ist carbon natürlich auch - wobei ich den absoluten steifigkeitswahnsinn der im moment herrscht tatsächlich als gemacht empfinde. aber gerade im tretlagerbereich merke ich den unterschied zum beispiel recht deutlich. 

lustigerweise halte ich dagegen die  v-brake selbst nach wie vor für zeitgemäß - denn wenn man fahren kann man damit genauso spät bremsen wie mit ner scheibe. 



Pace39 schrieb:


> Ich finde dies übrigens toll, denn es macht doppelt soviel Spaß Leute mit Joghurtbechern + Scheibenbremsen auf Stahl + V Brake zu überholen.
> 
> Ich lach mich als Radtrainer im Wald immer halb schlapp wenn die Leute auf ihren "Stand der Technik" Rädern keine drei Meter geradeaus fahren können, der Oberkörper mehr wippt als die Federung und die Hüfte sich bewegt wie bei Paris auf dem Laufsteg.



das du so gut fährst ist sicher ganz toll für dich  aber stell dir doch mal vor was du als so wahnsinnig guter biker erreichen könntest, wärst du auf einem stand der technik bike unterwegs. 

ganz im ernst: es ist kindisch, wenn man sich mit solchen "argumenten" für das material das man wählt, zu rechtfertigen versucht. 

das wars aber jetzt - genug ot. und um es noch mal zu sagen: ich finde das bike super. 







ps: ich fahre übrigens selbst ein nicht stand der technik bike bis jetzt. ist halt nicht aus stahl, sondern aus titan.


----------



## Pace39 (23. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> stand der technik im racebereich ist heute als rahmenmaterial zweifelsfrei carbon, gefolgt von alu. der gewichtsvorteil gegenüber stahl ist zumindest solange es sich nicht um schlechte rahmen handelt einfach gravierend.
> 
> .



Ich bin 15 Jahre Aluminium gefahren, als mein letzter Rahmen mal wieder weich getreten war hing bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens  (Germans) genau der gleiche Rahmen nur in Stahl. Da ich kurz vor einem Rennen merkte, dass der Rahmen langsam über den Jordan geht entschied ich mich zunächst etwas widerwillig für den Rahmen, da 500 Gramm Mehrgewicht. Der Umstand alles nur umschrauben und genau einen Zug ändern zu müssen gab den Ausschlag.

Das Alurad wog knapp unter 9,5 kg (Rahmengröße 50cm), dass Stahlrad wiegt knapp unter 10 kg.  Ich würde nie mehr zurück auf Alu wechseln wollen. 

Der Stahlrahmen fährt sich im Trail absolut genial, man hat das Gefühl das Rad  arbeitet mit, trotzdem ist es im Tretlager steif genug. 

Sicher ist dies mit einem modernen Carbonrahmen ähnlich oder sogar besser, Carbon kommt aber für mich nicht in Frage da nach einem Sturz nur sehr schwer zu sehen ist ob der Rahmen noch ok ist.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Pace39 (23. März 2010)

...doppelt


----------



## mete (23. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> naja - das man nicht alles was in den bikemagazinen gehypt wird, braucht ist doch eh klar.  genauso klar ist aber, dass nicht alles was heute als "stand der technik" gilt, nur deshalb als stand der technik gilt, weil es in bikemags und von der industrie gehypt wurde.
> 
> stand der technik im racebereich ist heute als rahmenmaterial zweifelsfrei carbon, gefolgt von alu. der gewichtsvorteil gegenüber stahl ist zumindest solange es sich nicht um schlechte rahmen handelt einfach gravierend.
> 
> ...




Was nutzt ein Stand der Technik-Rad, wenn es schlichtweg nicht passt? Fast jeder ist mit einem Maßrahmen besser bedient und das geht nur mit Stahl einigermaßen kostengünstig. Wer denkt, er braucht keinen Maßrahmen, ist überdurchschnittlich durchschnittlich oder hat sich einfach noch nicht richtig mit seinen körperlichen Voraussetzungen beschäftigt und wäre wohl überrascht davon, dass ein Rad auch auf Anhieb sofort passen kann.


----------



## Greg House (23. März 2010)

Richtig Mete
Carbon habe ich gefahren und möchten keins mehr haben. So groß ist der Unterschied einfach nicht. Stahl lebt
Selbst bei meiner Kilometer Leistung von weit über 12tkm im Jahr brauche ich kein Carbon mehr. Mein Carbon Rad war auch nicht schneller trotz Leichtbau.
Massrahmen sind für mich das non plus ultra
Kondition statt Carbon. Training ist alles


----------



## Pace39 (23. März 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Wer denkt, er braucht keinen Maßrahmen, ist überdurchschnittlich durchschnittlich oder hat sich einfach noch nicht richtig mit seinen körperlichen Voraussetzungen beschäftigt und wäre wohl überrascht davon, dass ein Rad auch auf Anhieb sofort passen kann.



Wie oben von mir schon, zugegeben, sakarstisch angedeutet bringt dies sicher wesentlich mehr durch den Maßrahmen "richtig" auf dem Rad zu sitzen als im Gegensatz über Rahmengewichte oder Scheibenbremsen zu diskutieren. 

Neues Material macht selten schneller, im besten Fall motiviert es schneller zu werden.  

Grüße Chris

@ Greg House: ich sehe gerade, Du kommst von der Bergstraße. Ich wohne in HD und bin oft um den Weißen Stein unterwegs, vielleicht fährt man sich mal über den Weg, fahre ein blaues Germans Team Foco.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (23. März 2010)

Wir sind uns vor ca. 2-3 ´Wochen begegenet. Bin auch dort öfters. Meistens Sonntags Morgens. Können aber auch gerne mal zusammen Biken gehen.


----------



## Pace39 (23. März 2010)

Schick Dir gleich eine PN.

Grüße Chris


----------



## powderJO (24. März 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Stahl lebt



schön gesagt. die sympathischste umschreibung für "stahl ist weicher als carbon", die ich jemals gelesen habe. 




Greg House schrieb:


> Selbst bei meiner Kilometer Leistung von weit über 12tkm im Jahr brauche ich kein Carbon mehr. Mein Carbon Rad war auch nicht schneller trotz Leichtbau.



bei gleicher leistung die man tritt, ist man mit dem leichteren rad schneller wenn die räder ansonsten (geometrie, bereifung..) gleich sind. aber klar sind...



Greg House schrieb:


> Massrahmen sind für mich das non plus ultra



... aber wenn wir ganz ehrlich zu uns sind, wird man in dem breiten angebot an bikes auch eins von der stange finden, dass wie angegossen passt.*








*ich weiß aber dass das ein superargument ist, warum man mehr geld ausgibt als eigentlich nötig, weil ich auch mit meinen komischen körpermaßen argumentiert habe als es darum gibg, ob es unbedingt ein titanrahmen auf maß sein muss. schaue ich aber in den spiegel sehe ich eigentlich relativ normal aus... ...finde ich


----------



## Pace39 (24. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> bei gleicher leistung die man tritt, ist man mit dem leichteren rad schneller wenn die räder ansonsten (geometrie, bereifung..) gleich sind. aber klar sind...



Nur bewegt sich dies speziell beim MTB im homöopathischen Bereich. 

Der Stahlrahmen z.B. mit Columbus Foco Rohr wiegt zwischen 700 - 800 Gramm mehr als der Carbon Rahmen.

Glaubst du im Ernst, dass bei einer zweistündigen Ausfahrt eines ambitionierten Hobbyfahrers diese 700 Gramm in der Fahrzeit zu messen sind? 

Wenn ja, träum weiter.

Grüße Chris


----------



## cluso (24. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> bei gleicher leistung die man tritt, ist man mit dem leichteren rad schneller wenn die räder ansonsten (geometrie, bereifung..) gleich sind. aber klar sind...



Rennradfahrer sind ja was Gewichtstuning und Gewichtsvorteile angeht noch viel "anfälliger" als Biker. Die Tour hat mal ausgerechnet wieviel weniger Gewicht am Rad an reinem Zeitgewinn bringt (wohlgemerkt reiner Zeitgewinn, Spaß und Freude kann man ja leider nicht messen..). 

Es wären sehr viele überrascht wie wenig ein paar (hundert) Gramm letzten Endes an Zeit ausmacht.

Was ein passendes Rad bringt wurde m.W.n. noch nicht untersucht.

Und ich stell mal die These auf das ein Armstrong, ein Absalom oder eine Spitz auch auf nem 2kg schwereren Bock ihre Titel gewonnen hätten. 


(Zur Erläuterung: Ich baue selber gerne "leichte" Teile an mein Rad, aber nicht weil es zeitlich was bringen soll sondern weil ein leichtes Rad einfach mehr Spaß macht).

Aber du hast natürlich in soweit Recht das Carbon (leider) das Material der Stunde ist. Ob es Vorteile hat oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Es ist einfach Carbonzeit und die Alternativen wohl nur mehr was für Liebhaber.


----------



## powderJO (24. März 2010)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Glaubst du im Ernst, dass bei einer zweistündigen Ausfahrt eines ambitionierten Hobbyfahrers diese 700 Gramm in der Fahrzeit zu messen sind?



wir sind hier aber nicht im bereich "ausfahrten", sondern dieser teil des forums heißt cross-country-racing. schon mal aufgefallen? 

sich heute einen stahlrahmen als grundlage für ein racebike bauen zu lassen, ist in etwas so, als würde m.schumacher freiwillig im silberpfeil von fanggio starten. dabei bleibe ich.


----------



## Pace39 (24. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Rennradfahrer sind ja was Gewichtstuning und Gewichtsvorteile angeht noch viel "anfälliger" als Biker. Die Tour hat mal ausgerechnet...



Genau da liegt der Haken, natürlich bringt es auf dem Papier was. Wer mal im Feldversuch probiert hat nur einen einfachen Stufentest auf Wiederholungsgenauigkeit durchzuführen und dies auf kurzer asphaltierter Strecke mit dem Rennrad, weiss wie sehr die äußeren Parameter den Test beeinflußen.

Beim MTB mit dem es über Stock und Stein geht ist dies natürlich noch übler, daher wird es sicher nicht rennentscheidend sein ob die Kiste nun 700 Gramm mehr wiegt. 
Es gibt im Worldcup durchaus erfolgreiche Fahrer die konservativ denken und lieber etwas schwerer unterwegs sind um Defekte zu vermeiden.

Aber der ambitionierte Hobby / Amateurracer braucht unbedingt das 8kg Rad um zu gewinnen. Klar, somit ist noch ein Kilo mehr drin für Schnitzel. 

Grüße Chris

P.S. Noch so einer der in seiner Freizeit auf altem Material durch den Wald schleicht:
http://www.stefansahm.de/Berichte/rahmenbau/rahmenbau.html

P.P.S Ich mag übrigens auch leichte Räder, spätestens wenn ich diese in die Hand nehmen muss.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. März 2010)

ladys!
was hat das alles nun bin gregs aufbaufaden zu tun???
über das was ihr schreibt, gibts doch x fäden hier.....
das hat doch alles keinen sinn 
spass  (mit oder ohne v brakes )solls machen 
und individualität ist das zauberwort

und beim thema zu bleiben....... ja ich kann auch einen anzug in grösse 50 anziehen
ber der massanzug vom schneider sieht besser aus macht mir mehr spass, hat details die nur ich kenne und fühlt sich besser an
und nun ab aufs rad


----------



## cone-A (24. März 2010)

Ist nicht ganz ot: Ein perfekt passendes (weil maßgeschneidertes) Rad sorgt dafür, daß der Fahrer möglichst viel Leistung auf die Straße bringt. Paßt die Sitzposition nicht 100%ig, bleibt etwas Schwund. Und der ist garantiert höher als die paar Sekunden, die einem eine 500ml-Trinkflasche am Rad weniger spart.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## singlestoph (24. März 2010)

grunzätzlich stimmt das natürlich schon
nur sind diese aussagen auch komplett falsch für etwa 80% der bevölkerung
was richtig und wichtig ist ist, dass man ein rad richtig einstellen muss damit es dem besitzer auch passt
das kriegt man wenn man nicht nur 3 rahmengrössen zur verfügung hat wie gesagt in den meisten fällen auch hin 


aber wenn man massrahmen verkauft oder kauf(en)(t) will sieht man das natürlich anders .... hoffentlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (24. März 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> grunzätzlich stimmt das natürlich schon
> nur sind diese aussagen auch komplett falsch für etwa 80% der bevölkerung



Ja, die 80%, die nicht aktiv Radfahren. Irgendwelche faulen Kompromisse, die es bei Standadrdgeometrien immer gibt, sind irgendwie eher eine suboptimale Lösung und mir hat noch nie ein Rad von der Stange wirklich gepasst, zumal es da tatsächlich in einer Größe maximal drei verschiedenen Geometrien gibt, da kopiert man sich ja quasi seit 10 Jahren am laufenden Band.



> was richtig und wichtig ist ist, dass man ein rad richtig einstellen muss damit es dem besitzer auch passt
> das kriegt man wenn man nicht nur 3 rahmengrössen zur verfügung hat wie gesagt in den meisten fällen auch hin


Nein

Stahlrahmen sind außerdem mitnichten technisch veraltet. Bezüglich der Gemoetrie nicht und hinsichtlich Steifigkeit auch nicht. Es gibt da tolle Möglichkeiten mit ovalisierten und Oversize Rohren. Es ist eher so, dass die auf Gewicht getrimmten Carbonfeilen teilweise unterirdisch nachgiebig sind, ich merke es ja selber und ich hab' sämtliche Rahmenmaterialien mit gängigen Rohrsätzen zum Vergleich. Beim Gewicht muss man Abstriche machen, wenn das veraltet ist, dann sind es Alu- und Titanrahmen aber auch.


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. März 2010)

Das ist doch ganz einfach: Jeder soll, darf und wird (hoffentlich) nach seiner Façon selig werden.


----------



## stubenhocker (24. März 2010)

Carbon für die Strasse, Stahl für die Seele!


----------



## singlestoph (24. März 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Ja, die 80%, die nicht aktiv Radfahren. Irgendwelche faulen Kompromisse, die es bei Standadrdgeometrien immer gibt, sind irgendwie eher eine suboptimale Lösung und mir hat noch nie ein Rad von der Stange wirklich gepasst, zumal es da tatsächlich in einer Größe maximal drei verschiedenen Geometrien gibt, da kopiert man sich ja quasi seit 10 Jahren am laufenden Band.
> .



du bist ja auch zu gross um einigermassen menschenwürdig auf dem rad zu sitzen

dann willst du ja unbedingt diese sattelüberhöhung und unbedingt 26" laufräder  ....

was soll man da noch machen (das sieht für 172cm zwerge und mauntenbeiktraditionalisten immer komisch aus)

zumindest rennräder werden nicht seit 10jahren einfach nur kopiert sondern seit den 60ern oder 70ern mehr oder weniger so gebaut wie immer

wenn sie jetzt etwas anders aussehen heisst das noch lange nicht dass sich irgendwas geändert hat an dem was man in den letzt jahrzehnten gelernt hat ...

logisch kann man das anders sehen, mauntenbeiks sind auch was völlig anderes usw ...

wie menschen ergonomisch auf dem rad sitzen hat sich aber in der ganzen zeit nicht wirklich verändert 

also somal die grundsätzlichen 3 masse als ausgangbasis nehmen halte ich nicht für verkehrt , den rest stellt man ein oder baut wo wie es der kunde wünscht oder wies gerade modern ist

ein paar grundsätzliche dinge gibts , ein paar dinge kann man anders machen, da muss sich auch jeder rahmenbauer oder anbieter irgendwann mal entscheiden wie er das macht...

das immer wieder einer kommt der sagt man müsse alles anders machen ist normal, war schon immer so und manchmal auch einfach nur marketing .... aber was solls

ist ja garnicht schlecht so ,nur wenn man es so formuliert wie du das tust klingts mir zu stark nach religion

wenn man im deutschen sprachraum  nur schon die Begriffe Massrahmen und Kundenspezifisch gebaut (Custom Made) nicht die ganze zeit durcheinanderbringen würde wär schon einiges von den streitereien überflüssig


----------



## elrond (24. März 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Carbon für die Strasse, Stahl für die Seele!



Ne, das muß heißen: Carbon für Flugzeuge, Stahl und Titan für Velorahmen.


----------



## mete (24. März 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> du bist ja auch zu gross um einigermassen menschenwürdig auf dem rad zu sitzen
> 
> dann willst du ja unbedingt diese sattelüberhöhung und unbedingt 26" laufräder  ....
> 
> ...



Stoph, Das Problem ist eines der relevanten Maße passt immer nicht. Das führt dann dazu, dass man da herumkorrigiert und sich damit wieder andere Maße ändern. Man umkreist sozusagen das Optimum, trifft es aber leider nie. Das führt dazu, dass sich die meisten Leute damit einfach zufriedengeben, aber (CC-Race-Forum!  ) das Optimum aus seinen Möglichkeiten holt man damit nie heraus. Von daher ist ein (richtig) auf Maß gefertigtes Rad technisch jeder Carbonschleuder von der Stange überlegen, auch wenn es 500g mehr wiegt. Das ist ein Fakt, keine Religion. Kann man natürlich auch in Titan, Alu oder Carbon machen, da fehlen dann aber die gestalterischen Möglichkeiten ein wenig, wie ich persönlich finde und die Halbwertszeit wäre mir teilweise auch zu gering.


----------



## singlestoph (24. März 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Stoph, Das Problem ist eines der relevanten Maße passt immer nicht.




du vergisst immer den zusatz : ich- mir - bei mir


ich bin in freikirchlich-christlichen kreisen aufgewachsen und hab wohl seither eine etwas starke abneigung gegen alles was absolut formuliert wird .... da krieg ich sofort ausschlag


dann: gibt es einfach ganz viele durchnittstypen auf der welt (ich zb 172cm zwerg fahr meist zugrosse rahmen weil zu lange beine usw, das muss man dann halt mit kondition und zu kurzen vorbäuen kompensieren... machtabernix merkt eh keiner )

und wenn die fachmagazine irgendwas über stahlrahmen vom rahmenbauer schreiben zitieren sie IMMER dern herrn Nöll mit seinen 80% leute die keinen massrahmen _brauchen_

also entweder bin ich doof, der herr nöll oder die fachmagazinschreiber

dass wenn man als racer nicht zufrieden ist mit seinem gekauften oder teilgesponserten racematerial stimmt mich zwar auch traurig aber richtig viel mitleid kann ich da leider nicht .....

vorallem wenn man bedenkt dass man für weniger geld als dieses komische plastikzeug kostet ein individuell gefertigtes beik kriegt

man kann übrigens auch alubeiks komplett auf mass fertigen lassen , nur ist der Markt für sowas wahrscheinlich noch kleiner .....

wenn man aber etwas genauer nachschaut findet man schon leute die sowas können, wollen tun


----------



## mete (25. März 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> du vergisst immer den zusatz : ich- mir - bei mir



Ich vergesse es nicht, es ist eben nicht nur bei mir so. Die meisten sind nur mit ihrer Standardgeometrie zufrieden, weil sie es schlichtweg nicht besser wissen. Guck' doch mal hier in Fotoalbum was hier für Geometriegurken gefahren werden. Da sind teilweise ellenlange Vorbauten verbaut (die das Lenkverhalten versauen), die Sättel sind auf einer gekröpften Stütze ganz nach hinten geschoben (was den Massenschwerpunkt ungünstig verschiebt), Spacertürme und so weiter. Alles Kleinigkeiten, die in Summe aber nicht optimal sind und daher technisch nachteilig. und es geht auch nicht nur darum, wie man auf dem Rad sitzt, sondern auch, wie das Antwortverhalten des Rades bei bestimmten Bewegungen ist..agil, träge....das lässt sich in einer Standardgeometrie nicht für jeden Fahrer optimieren. Eigentlich für gar keinen. Ich hab' auch knapp 20 Rahmen gebraucht um zu erkennen, dass da einfach nicht das richtige dabei ist. Wieviele Leute betreiben diesen Aufwand? Und es geht ja hier nicht um den 0815 Hobbybiker der seine Sonntagtouren bestreitet (da mag der Herr Nöll Recht haben), sondern schon um Leute, die Rennen schnell fahren wollen. Und dann kann man ruhig absolut zusammenfassen, von Oberrohr-, Steuerrohr, Sitzrohrlänge, Sitz- oder Lenkwinkel, Kettenstrebenlänge etc. passt bei einem Stangenrahmen garantiert ein Maß nicht, bei der Sitzrohrlänge recht unwichtig, bei den Winkeln kannst Du den Rahmen eigentlich fast wegschmeißen und einen neuen kaufen, das bekommst Du nie zufriedenstellend korrigiert (aus eigener leidlicher Erfahrung).

Eigentlich geht es mir nur darum, dass Stahlrahmen technisch nicht ältertümlich sind, weil sie eben ihre Vorzüge haben. Maßfertigung (wo auch immer da der Unterschied zu kundenspezifisch ist) ist nur einer davon.


----------



## singlestoph (25. März 2010)

kundenspezifisch heisst:

ich geh zum rahmenbauer, er baut mir einen rahmen nach meinen oder seinen vorstellungen, ein einzelstück usw....
es soll ja leute geben die nehmen auch bei teuren custombauern standard geo (wo dann der rahmenbauer sicher auch beratend zur seite steht welche grösse vielleicht gut wäre) und customgeo falls erwünscht gegen aufpreis weil tage oder wochenlang mails hinundherschreiben, cad-zeichnungen machen undsoweiter auch geld kostet...

wenn die leute aber angeben sie würden 10'000- 15'000km im jahr trainieren , und dann nicht mal auf 5000 kommen obwohl sie sich wünschen mehr zeit auf dem rad zu verbringen .... dann kommt halt dann eben das raus was man in vielen amiforen sieht
ich-wär-gern-profi-kann-aber-nicht-zugeben-dass-ich-eigentlich-viel-zuwenig-radfahr- fahrräder halt
nur da ist glaub ich der ansatz ein anderer, die wollen einfach das tolle fortschrittliche profimaterial egal was es kostet und wie es am schluss aussieht ....

früher zumindest haben freunde von mir die die kohle nicht hatten einen massrahmen zu kaufen sich zt bei mehreren rahmenbauern ausmessen lassen (gratis) lustigerweise gabs dann auch verschiedene resultate .. 
mit den massen haben sie sich dann rahmen verschiedener hersteller angeschaut und sich da das passende rad gekauft
das müsste auch heute noch gehen
keine ahnung was du für speziell seltsame wünsche oder körpermasse hast ...

gegen stahl hab ich nie was gesagt (sonst auch keiner) und mir ist auch klar dass man in stahl eventuell nicht mehr so viel auswahl hast und dann besser gleich custom gehst
da die andern plastikrahmenbauer sowieso alle in den gleichen paar wenigen fabriken bestellen wirds wohl auch da nicht viel auswahl geben

ergonomisch richtig sitzen auf dem mauntenbeik  halten dazu noch viele leute für ein gerücht, weil man ja da sowieso immer die sitzposition wechseln tut und sowieso nie stundenlang fährt, angeblich
hab ich schon stundelnag mit wohnpartnern diskutiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (25. März 2010)

Kaum ist man weg wird hier richtig heiß diskutiert. 
Ich kann und darf behaupten das Carbon bei weiten sich nicht so gut fährt wie Stahl und Titan. Habe alle Materialen gefahren von sehr guten Herstellern. Bin nach 2 Jahren Carbon Geschichte wieder zurück auf Stahl und Titan. Jeder der sagt das man mit einen 500g leichteren Rad bei gleichen LRS schneller ist, hat einfach keine Ahnung.
Hatte damals mein IF und mein S-Works Carbon MTB gleich auf gebaut und bin trotzdem kein bisschen schneller gewesen mit meinen Carbon Rad. Was die Steifigkeit angeht ist ist vom Gefühl her ein Carbon Rahmen steifer. Doch leider fehlt der komfort. Ausserdem sehehn Carbon Rahmen nach einen Jahr Einsatz bescheiden aus. Lackqualität its bescheiden bei Carbonrahmen. Und ja, Massrahmen fahren sich einfach besser. Nein, ein Standard Rahmen muss angepasst werden( Vorbau, Sattelstütze usw), ein Massrahmen passt. Ich darf dies alles behaupten, da ich einige Räder ( Stahl, Titan, Carbon )besitze und auch sehr viel fahre!!!
So ist es und so sei es. Leute die nur Ihr Carbon im Kopf haben möchten schweigen und erst wieder mitreden wenn sie alles gefahren sind( bitte nur von sehr guten Herstellern ).
Gruß greg


----------



## Greg House (25. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> wir sind hier aber nicht im bereich "ausfahrten", sondern dieser teil des forums heißt cross-country-racing. schon mal aufgefallen?
> 
> sich heute einen stahlrahmen als grundlage für ein racebike bauen zu lassen, ist in etwas so, als würde m.schumacher freiwillig im silberpfeil von fanggio starten. dabei bleibe ich.


 
Training ist alles! Stahl und Carbon ist nicht veraltet.
Zum Glück gibt es auch im CC Racing einige die erfolgreich Rennen fahren mit Alu und Stahlrädern. Mein Schützling hat letztes Jahr mit einen Stahl MTB und Starrgabel bei einigen CC-Rennen gewonnen. Vorher haben einige gelacht, nachher nur dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut
Er ist früher auch Carbon gefahren


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. März 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> zumindest haben freunde von mir ... sich ... bei mehreren rahmenbauern ausmessen lassen (gratis)
> ...
> mit den massen haben sie sich dann rahmen verschiedener hersteller angeschaut und sich da das passende rad gekauft
> das müsste auch heute noch gehen
> ...



"Tolle" Sache...


----------



## Don Trailo (25. März 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> "Tolle" Sache...



warum?? das ist das low budget prinzip
ich kenne das phenomen 

als flo noch im zürioberland seine rahmen schustete ging ich zu ihm und liess mir ein massrahmen bauen
wenn ich standartware suche gucke ich die zeichnung an und orientiere mich da, und habe somit auch was bequemes fahrbares
ob mass oder nicht mass
entscheidend ist bei einem ht die langlebigkeit
und da kommt man an stahl oder ti einfach nicht vorbei

jeder hersteller hat seine philosophie: unwissend auf mass bauen lassen  ist doch der horror
und gewisse menschen die ich kenne, die immer noch mit über 40 ihre marathons abfahren und echt sich auch was leisten könnten ,verzichten darauf- ev möchten sie sich damit nicht beschäftigen haben angst oder sind zu bequem sich damit richtig ausernaderzusetzen


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. März 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> als flo noch im zürioberland seine rahmen schustete ging ich zu ihm und liess mir ein massrahmen bauen
> wenn ich standartware suche gucke ich die zeichnung an und orientiere mich da, und habe somit auch was bequemes fahrbares



Zwischen Deinem Vorgehen und der von singlestoph empfohlenen Variante gibt es allerdings einen gravierenden Unterschied...



Don Trailo schrieb:


> warum?? das ist das low budget prinzip



Inzwischen sollte doch in hinreichend eindrucksvoller Weise belegt worden sein, dass die unsägliche "Geiz ist geil"-Mentalität nirgendwohin führt.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. März 2010)

Blumenhummer;6975379
Inzwischen sollte doch in hinreichend eindrucksvoller Weise belegt worden sein schrieb:
			
		

> stimme ich dir zu
> nur ich kenne echt genug biker die auch nicht geizig sind sondern durch familie , ausbeuterjob etc. einfach das geld nicht haben für was wirklich tolles
> 
> ein bekannter wollte wieder was aus stahl
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (25. März 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> ... Jeder der sagt das man mit einen 500g leichteren Rad bei gleichen LRS schneller ist, hat einfach keine Ahnung...
> 
> ...Ich darf dies alles behaupten, da ich einige Räder ( Stahl, Titan, Carbon )besitze und auch sehr viel fahre!!!
> So ist es und so sei es. Leute die nur Ihr Carbon im Kopf haben möchten schweigen und erst wieder mitreden wenn sie alles gefahren sind( bitte nur von sehr guten Herstellern )...



wie viele kilometer muss man denn gefahren sein und wieviel verschiedene räder (nur von guten herstellern natürlich, was immer das ist) muss man besitzen, um ahnung zu haben. reichen ein carbon-rennrad, ein carbon fully, ein titan auf mass-ht, ein stahlstandart-geo-rennrad, ein alu-ht und über 17.000km in 2009 aus oder ist man damit immer noch blutiger laie?

jetzt klar, dass es quatsch ist, die diskussion so zu führen?


----------



## Don Trailo (25. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> wie viele kilometer muss man denn gefahren sein und wieviel verschiedene räder (nur von guten herstellern natürlich, was immer das ist) muss man besitzen, um ahnung zu haben. reichen ein carbon-rennrad, ein carbon fully, ein titan auf mass-ht, ein stahlstandart-geo-rennrad, ein alu-ht und über 17.000km in 2009 aus oder ist man damit immer noch blutiger laie?
> 
> jetzt klar, dass es quatsch ist, die diskussion so zu führen?



es geht doch nur um pers. geschmack und präferenzen
 stay cool


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. März 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich kenne echt genug biker die auch nicht geizig sind sondern durch .... ausbeuterjob etc. einfach das geld nicht haben für was wirklich tolles



Letztendlich wird jeder einzelne Händler nach singlestophs Methode auch nichts anderes als ausgebeutet. Ihm wird von einem "Kunden" vorgegaukelt, er könne einen Maßrahmen oder womöglich sogar ein auf der Basis eines Maßrahmen aufgebautes komplettes Rad verkaufen. In Wirklichkeit geht es dem "Kunden" - der eigentlich treffender als Schmarotzer zu bezeichnen ist - allerdings lediglich darum, eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen ohne diese entlohnen zu müssen. 

Es scheint mir nicht einmal fernliegend, ein derartiges Vorgehen als in strafrechtlicher Hinsicht relevant anzusehen. Der gute singlestoph amüsiert sich zu allem Überfluss auch noch darüber, dass eine Vielzahl von Messvorgängen zu nicht nur einem Ergebnis geführt hat, was in der Natur der Sache liegt. Demnach hatten seine Kandidaten die Zeit, gleich mehrere Händler auf die beschriebene Weise zu hintergehen. Da drängt sich dann wirklich die Frage auf, ob die betreffenden Personen in ihrem Leben die richtigen Prioritäten setzen.

Ich wurde inzwischen dreimal vermessen. Der zeitliche Aufwand war jedes Mal beträchtlich - sowohl für den Händler, als auch für mich selbst. Die in dem in Rede stehenden Zusammenhang relevanten Maße meiner Frau wurden unlängst ebenfalls abgenommen. Dabei war von vornherein klar, dass zwar ein Maßrahmen bestellt werden soll, jedoch nicht bei dem die Vermessung durchführenden Händler. Zwischen den beteiligten Personen wurde hierüber von Anfang an offen gesprochen und ein für beide Seiten verträgliches Vermessungshonorar vereinbart. Leben und leben lassen. 

Es wird immer Dinge geben, die man sich einerseits gerne leisten würde und die andererseits aber finanziell nicht erreichbar sind. Das ist vordergründig natürlich durchaus unerfreulich. Bei genauerem Nachdenken möchte ich mir jedoch ein Leben nicht vorstellen müssen, in dem keine unerfüllten Wünsche existieren. Es gibt auch wunderbare Rahmen und Räder von der Stange. Diese lassen sich - wie hier ja bereits zur Sprache kam - weitgehend an die persönlichen Bedürfnisse anpassend. Ausgesprochen hilfreich sind an dieser Stelle fachkundige Ratschläge des verkaufenden (!) Händlers oder auch aus dem Freundeskreis. 

Eine qualifizierte Beratung ist von enormer Wichtigkeit. Um eine solche zu gewährleisten, ist nicht nur der unmittelbar anfallende zeitliche Aufwand zu berücksichtigen. Vielmehr muss auch in Betracht gezogen werden, dass man sich das notwendige Fachwissen erst einmal aneignen muss. Das alles kostet Geld. Ich kann - von Freundschaftsddiensten einmal abgesehen - nur solche Leistungen in Anspruch nehmen, die ich angemessen zu vergüten bereit und in der Lage bin. Alles andere führt unweigerlich zu schwerwiegenden Problemen. Singlestoph und seine Mannen liegen den Händlern auf der Tasche und bestellen letztendlich vermutlich nicht nur ihre Rahmen, sondern auch die benötigten Komponenten dort, wo es - nicht zuletzt dank des Verzichts auf den Dienst am Kunden - am billigsten ist.

Der beratende Händler geht leer aus und muss vermutlich früher oder später seinen Laden zusperren. Schließlich wollen/müssen/sollen/dürfen er, seine Familie, seine Angestellten, deren Familien und was weiß ich nicht wer noch alles von ihrer Arbeit leben. Aber klar, heutzutage denkt ja jeder nur noch an seinen kurzfristigen Vorteil. Nach mir die Sintflut. Das ist doch zum Kotzen.

@Greg House: Bitte entschuldige, dass ich mich an der Kaperung Deines Threads beteilige....


----------



## singlestoph (25. März 2010)

das war ende 80er anfangs 90er und ausmessen war gratis, weil die meisten sowieso da kaufen
im teenager alter
robert stolz in zürich mit seinen reiseräder nachte gar den 5 stunden beratungsmarathon nicht vom kauf abhängig weil sowieso alle die sich solange beraten lassen am schluss ein rad kauften ...

ich kenn shops die vermeesn grundsätzlich jeden kunden
ich weiss jetzt nicht genau ob mit bodyscannning oder nach spezialized methode , auch wenn sie "nur" ein bikie ab der stange kaufen wollen, wann genau müsst ich abklären


der flori hat mein bike auf meine körpermasse mit der breezergeometrie gebaut, mit der kenne er sich aus... (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat JB eigentlich nur den steuerrohrwinkel auf 71,5° geöändert gegenüber dem 71°/73° standard) das war 1999 

jenachdem wie man angibt, im formular
-wie sportlich man fährt zb in 3-5 abstufungen 
-wie aufrecht man fährt in ebensovielen abstufungen
-wie wendig das rad sein soll  

kommen schon viele verschiedene  varianten raus

alles massrahmen 

damals hat flori gesagt er würde oft von leuten beauftragt ein rad zu bauen dass sich so fährt wir ihr altes breezerbike oder klein oder was immer , das besser fuhr als alles was der kunde nachher gefahren ist

logisch baut man die trotzdem auf mass 

dann kommt noch dazu was sich der rahmenbauer vorstellt wie man sowas macht

eben die ewigen yeti, breezer und fat chance diskusion früher



zu geiz ist geil

dann müsst ich mich ja auf 3 räder beschränken ....



wenn jemand bei mir im shop vorbeikommt mit teilen die er im internet gekauft hat schraub ich die trotzdem an sein rad, eventuell schreib ich dann halt die ganze arbeitszeit auf die ich brauch fürs anschrauben und beraten


richtig , ich kauf mein zeux zum händlerpreis, dafür hab ich fast keine zeit zum radfahren .....


unterschiede bei custom-made gibts übrigens noch mehr

die rockys, surlys, charge und orange dinger sind ja meist eher mit sagen wir mal "eher soliden rohrsätzen" gebaut (wuuuahhh ich mag höfliche umschreibungen)

also zumindest könnte man sich das denken bei deren rahmengewichten
bei kona sind scheinbar leichtere rohrsätze verbaut(wenn man den rohrsatzaufklebern glaubt) aber dann halt eventuell einfachere tretlager steuerrohre usw....

die rahmen sind halt so gebaut dass sie für alle funktionieren
dafür haben die leute (also die firmen) auch würd ich einfachsomal frech behaupten viel weniger ärger mit garantiefrällen und anderswie unzufriedenen kunden

leider gibts bei customrahmen immer wieder alle möglichen geschichten (im internetz, klar ist da die aufmerksamkeit sehr hoch, das ganze ja nicht überprüfbar und oft einzelfälle) wie :

-zb titanrahmen nochmals zurückschicken weil nicht richtig gerichtet, 
-ausfälle
-falsch gemacht .... masse was immer
-die ganzen wartezeiten
- frame is at paint
- geld geschickt, nie mehr was gehört

zu oft um von bedauerlichen zufällen zu reden


rahmen bauen lassen ist vertrauenssache

es wär aber schlicht gelogen wenn man mit all diesem wissen noch behauptet dass das in jedem fall besser ist als was von der stange 

es ist in jedem fall teurer (vielleicht weil auf jeder ebene mehr aufwand?wer weiss?)
wenn man soviel kohle bezahlt hat kann man wenigstens  solange nachbessern lassen bis es passt ....

es ist einfach eine völlig andere geschichte das mit den kultrahmen vom kultrahmenbauer

oft ist ja garnicht der rahmenbauer schuld dass die leute all die dinge glauben die man sich über sie erzählt

Marketing das die Fans eines Rahmenbauers betreiben ist 100mal wertvoller als wenn man selbst auf die homepage schreibt für wen man alles rahmen gebaut hat. bestes Bespiel: Dario Pegoretti schreibt nur er hätte für nahmhafte profis gebaut, fertig schluss. der rest ist Phantasie ....

ich geh jetzt mal ne stunde rennradfahren auf taiwan stahl


----------



## Greg House (25. März 2010)

Blumenhummer ist gebe dir vollkommen recht. Leben und Leben lassen. 
So jetzt ist aber schluß mit Diskusionen.


----------



## Greg House (25. März 2010)




----------



## RealNBK (26. März 2010)

warum ist am VR eigentlich kein Keramik verbaut? Gerade da machts doch auch viel sinn von der Bremsleistung her. (Nicht, dass ich im trockenen nicht auch absolut glücklich mit alu-flanken wäre)
Welche bewandnis hat eigentlich die einzelne blaue Kurbelschraube?
Ich Find das Rad insgesamt sehr gelungen. Was wiegt der Rahmen mit Beschichtung eigentlich?


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. März 2010)

Die blaue Kurbelschraube fällt mir gerade zum ersten Mal bewusst auf. Nette Idee...


----------



## Greg House (26. März 2010)

Endlich entdeckt
Die musste ich leider verbauen. Hatte nur noch 4 rote und habe dann erstmal einen blaue verbaut. Felge ist mittlerweie auch hinten normal. War wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten. Doch nun ist eine rote Kurbelschraube montiert und die Ceramicfelge ist auch weg


----------



## Greg House (26. März 2010)

Gewicht des Rahmens liegt mit Pulverbeschichtung bei 1820g. Komplett Rad 9,8kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (26. März 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Gewicht des Rahmens liegt mit Pulverbeschichtung *bei 1820g*. Komplett Rad 9,8kg.





TipTop.


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. März 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Hatte nur noch 4 rote und habe dann erstmal einen blaue verbaut.



Das war nach meinem Empfinden gar nicht verkehrt. Die blaue Schraube passt prima zum Einstellrädchen auf dem linken Gabelholm.


----------



## ZeFlo (26. März 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Das war nach meinem Empfinden gar nicht verkehrt. Die blaue Schraube passt prima zum Einstellrädchen auf dem linken Gabelholm.



 bei weiteren ablichtungen bitte darauf achten das blaue kb-schraube und fuchseinstellrädchen den gleichen abstand zum boden aufweisen. das stört sonst total die linie 

ansonsten: hardtail auf mass aus stahl, was sonst 

ciao
flo


----------



## ideallinie (26. März 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Gewicht des Rahmens liegt mit Pulverbeschichtung bei 1820g. Komplett Rad 9,8kg.



Das kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## spezirider (2. April 2010)

@greghouse: könntest du noch ein paar worte zu bremsleistung und alltagstauglichkeit der paul motolites sagen?
danke!


----------



## Greg House (3. April 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> @greghouse: könntest du noch ein paar worte zu bremsleistung und alltagstauglichkeit der paul motolites sagen?
> danke!


 
Bremsleistung ist Top. Muss aber sehr gut eingestellt und montiert sein. 
Die Buchsen der Bremse halten ca. 20tkm und sollten dann Irgendwann getauscht werden. Gibt es aber einzeln bei Paul.


----------



## spezirider (3. April 2010)

vielen dank! das mit den buchsen kenne ich schon von den cantis 
werde die motolites wohl mal probieren.


----------



## Greg House (15. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein Agresti von einen guten Freund
Farbe ist racing british green


----------



## RealNBK (15. Mai 2010)

sehr sehr schön! Die Farbe will ich auch mal am Renner fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (15. Mai 2010)

wunderbar!!
british racing green  und mit disc 
seit bald 20 jahren meine traumfarbe bei stahl( und....)
mein wiesmann war auch so


und bitte aufgebaut zeigen


----------



## cluso (15. Mai 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wunderbar!!
> british racing green  und mit disc
> seit bald 20 jahren *meine traumfarbe bei stahl*( und....)
> mein wiesmann war auch so
> ...





 Ganz richtig.


----------



## ideallinie (15. Mai 2010)

British Racing Green rockt!
Stahl rockt!
Wir freuen uns auf Weiteres...


----------



## singlestoph (15. Mai 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wunderbar!!
> british racing green  und mit disc
> 
> mein wiesmann war auch so
> ....



hab ich geb ich auch nicht mehr her ... usw...
warum tut jemand sowas?


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Mai 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hab ich geb ich auch nicht mehr her ... usw...
> warum tut jemand sowas?


 weil man ab und an irre ist und zeug verkauft das man nicht verkaufen sollte weil horten und so... und du weisst schon....


----------



## singlestoph (15. Mai 2010)

2009 ist?
mirwurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (16. Mai 2010)

@ Greg House  Weißt du zufällig welche RAL Nr. das Grün hat ? Das Proplem für mich ist das britisch racing green keine genaue RAL Zuordnung hat und von Mini z.b. etwas anders ist als von Jaguar . 

Mfg  35


----------



## cluso (16. Mai 2010)

memphis35 schrieb:


> @ Greg House  Weißt du zufällig welche RAL Nr. das Grün hat ? Das Proplem für mich ist das britisch racing green keine genaue RAL Zuordnung hat und von Mini z.b. etwas anders ist als von Jaguar .
> 
> Mfg  35



Es gibt soweit ich weiss keine definierte RAL für "British Racing Green", da kocht jeder seine eigenes Süppchen respektive Färbchen.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Mai 2010)

ich wollt auch mal was stählernes in british racing green pulvern lassen und bin bei RAL 6005 gelandet.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_racing_green


----------



## memphis35 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch RAL 6005 genommen , der Farbton ist halt doch etwas anders als beim Agresti . Anderseits ist die Farbwiedergabe am Bildschirm sehr oft in der Realität doch anders . 

Mfg  35


----------



## Greg House (16. Mai 2010)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch RAL 6005 genommen , der Farbton ist halt doch etwas anders als beim Agresti . Anderseits ist die Farbwiedergabe am Bildschirm sehr oft in der Realität doch anders .
> 
> Mfg 35


 
Das grün vom Agresti sieht in natura genauso aus wie es fotografiert wurde. Ral Nummer besorge ich.


----------



## mete (16. Mai 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Das grün vom Agresti sieht in natura genauso aus wie es fotografiert wurde. Ral Nummer besorge ich.



ich würde da auf Perlopalgrün tippen (ist kein BRG). Ansonsten kommt RAL 6009 (Tannengrün) dem "wirklichen" BRG viel näher, als RAL 6005. So sind auch die On One Scandals gepulvert.


----------



## memphis35 (16. Mai 2010)

Danke

Mfg  35


----------



## cluso (17. Mai 2010)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch RAL 6005 genommen , der Farbton ist halt doch etwas anders als beim Agresti . Anderseits ist die Farbwiedergabe am Bildschirm sehr oft in der Realität doch anders .
> 
> Mfg  35



Ah sorry, jetzt hab ich verstanden auf was du raus wolltest.


----------



## memphis35 (17. Mai 2010)

Sorry für off topic
So sieht bei mir RAL 6005 in Natur aus . Wollte es eine Spur dunkler haben.





Mfg  35


----------



## singlestoph (18. Mai 2010)

britishracing-RAL an einem surly












da ist einfach sehr viel pulver drauf und klares acrylpulver (soll härter und stabiler sein so) drüber ...
aber leider nicht besonders sauber gemacht dafür dick


das british racing von meinem wiesmann (wahrscheinlich ja bikecolours.de) ist metallic 
es gibt auch menschen die metallic im zweischicht verfahren an ihre velos machen, wenn sauber gemacht gut wenn nicht, naja. scheint aber mehr farbtiefe zu geben aber jenachdem auch milchig verschwommen ... im schlimmsten fall mit einschlüssen oder luftblasen ....

alles schon erlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (18. Mai 2010)

meine Meinung:

BRG gehört lackiert, RAL oder gepulvert kommt nur ansatzweise in die nähe dieser Farbe. Ob Metallic oder nicht ist geschmacksfrage, das klassische BRG war ohne, mir gefällts in Metallic besser.

94er Serotta ATX British Racing Greenich weiss, mit silbernen oder weissen Decals wärs schöner....)


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Mai 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> meine Meinung:
> 
> BRG gehört lackiert, RAL oder gepulvert kommt nur ansatzweise in die nähe dieser Farbe. Ob Metallic oder nicht ist geschmacksfrage, das klassische BRG war ohne, mir gefällts in Metallic besser.
> 
> ...


----------



## cluso (18. Mai 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> meine Meinung:
> 
> 94er Serotta ATX British Racing Greenich weiss, mit silbernen oder weissen Decals wärs schöner....)



Niemals!!! Gelb gehört zu BRG, nichts anderes!!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Mai 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Agresti von einen guten Freund
> Farbe ist racing british green
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/642995
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/642996


 *so muss es aussehen!! genau so*


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Mai 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/642995



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/642997 
* and silver*


----------



## versus (18. Mai 2010)

eine brg-galerie? fein - achtung alu:






kommt auf dem foto sehr dunkel. in wirklich liegt es irgendwo zwischen dem surly und dem serotta. hier das foto von on one


----------



## mete (18. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> eine brg-galerie? fein - achtung alu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist RAL 6009. das weiß ich daher, weil ich die Gabel lackiert habe :


----------



## versus (18. Mai 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Das ist RAL 6009. das weiß ich daher, weil ich die Gabel lackiert habe :



stimmt, ich erinnere mich


----------



## Greg House (18. Mai 2010)

Es gibt die Farbe kein Ral Ton. Der Pulverer hat zwei Pulver gemischt um diesen Farbton hin zubekommen. Es wurde Ral 6005 mit einen Tannengrün gemischt. 
Ist einer von euch bei der EHBE dieses Wochenende?
Mein Agresti wird dort Ausgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (18. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


>



... schuldigung, aber das teil find ich ja abgrundtief hässlich (wiediemehrzahlvononone), da reist's die farbe auch nicht mehr raus.

ciao
flo


----------



## versus (18. Mai 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> ... schuldigung, aber das teil find ich ja abgrundtief hässlich (wiediemehrzahlvononone), da reist's die farbe auch nicht mehr raus.
> 
> ciao
> flo



kein problem. du bist ja alt und nahezu blind


----------



## ideallinie (18. Mai 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Es gibt die Farbe kein Ral Ton. Der Pulverer hat zwei Pulver gemischt um diesen Farbton hin zubekommen. Es wurde Ral 6005 mit einen Tannengrün gemischt.
> Ist einer von euch bei der EHBE dieses Wochenende?
> Mein Agresti wird dort Ausgestellt.



Ich werde Samstag dasein. Kommst du auch?


----------



## Greg House (19. Mai 2010)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Ich werde Samstag dasein. Kommst du auch?


 
Ich bin Sonntag da.
Kann dann auch mein Rad wieder mit nehmen


----------



## BigTool (19. Mai 2010)

@ Greg House...
Angemeldet bin ich...Bilder Kommen heut Abend...


----------



## Greg House (19. Mai 2010)

BigTool
das will ich auch hoffen. Müssen mal ein Bild machen von allen Agresti´s die bei uns an der Bergstrasse rum fahren. Wird bestimmt ein Klasse Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTool (19. Mai 2010)

Das würde gut kommen....Denke bitte noch an die Bilder vor dem Aufbau


----------



## tom-skywalker (19. Mai 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Ist einer von euch bei der EHBE dieses Wochenende?
> Mein Agresti wird dort Ausgestellt.



Sehr netter Faden hier!
Werde Samstag dort sein.

Tom


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Mai 2010)

Wird dieses Schmuckstück ebenfalls zu sehen sein?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=187476&d=1273778198


----------



## Greg House (19. Mai 2010)

Blumenhummer 
Zum Glück nicht


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Mai 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Wird dieses Schmuckstück ebenfalls zu sehen sein?


 
 daraus könnte man was feines machen ,ganz bestimmt


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2010)

buha. der lenker mit den fühlern toppt wirklich alles


----------



## BigTool (19. Mai 2010)

So hier ist es.....Muss mal Bilder bei schönem Wetter machen!


----------



## nebeljäger (20. Mai 2010)

schönes Wetter reicht nicht, bitte auch größer!(die Fotos vom Serotta oben wurden um 10°° vormittags bei Regen aufgenommen!)

freu mich schon auf deine Fotos


----------



## Greg House (20. Mai 2010)

BigTool
Du kannst das doch besser
Das ist der Rahmen von BigTool


----------



## Greg House (20. Mai 2010)

Das Bild machen wir noch mal Neu



Heute Abend besuche ich meinen Kumpel mit dem british green Agresti. Ist echt schön geworden. Es gibt dann auch Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Mai 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Das ist der Rahmen von BigTool



Sehr schick!


----------



## BigTool (20. Mai 2010)




----------



## BigTool (20. Mai 2010)

@ GregHouse das sieht besser aus oder?


----------



## BigTool (20. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub so geht´s....


----------



## Greg House (20. Mai 2010)

BigTool
genau solche Bilder will ich sehen
Ich erlaube mir mal kurz
















Mach mal Bilder von der schönen Bremse mit den Aluschrauben


----------



## Greg House (20. Mai 2010)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder. Steuersatz ist leider noch nicht da.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Mai 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Hier die versprochenen Bilder. Steuersatz ist leider noch nicht da.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/648040
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/648040
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/648035
> ...


 
 veramente una bella bici


----------



## corfrimor (21. Mai 2010)

ohmeingottohmeingottohmeingott 

Beide Räder sind obergeil, aber das von Big Tool ist ja extremst!!! Löst sofortige Habenwill-Reflexe aus!

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2010)

jaaaa. sehr tolle räder hier!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (22. Mai 2010)

uiuiuiui....2 klasse Räder

fast zu schön für den Dreck...


----------



## cluso (23. Mai 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> veramente una bella bici



Ähhh.... ja. 



corfrimor schrieb:


> ohmeingottohmeingottohmeingott
> 
> Beide Räder sind obergeil, aber das von Big Tool ist ja extremst!!! Löst sofortige Habenwill-Reflexe aus!



Beide lösen diesen Reflex aus..


----------



## tom-skywalker (26. Mai 2010)

Soooo, jetzt habe ich das hübsche Agresti auf der EHBE mal live und in Farbe bewundern können. Das Ergebnis ist klar - ich brauche wieder ein Stahl-Hardtail (vielleicht sogar mit starrer Gabel?!)

Das Teil ist absolut schön gemacht, aber gefühlt nicht so leicht, wie man angesichts der Tune-Teile denken würde. Die Farbe läßt sich mit Bildern sicher nicht wiedergeben. Es ist kein Kawa-Grün, sondern etwas heller, eher gelbgrün. Absolut cool, vor allem mit dem mitlackierten Vorbau und der Gabel. 

Ergo: Sensationelles Teil, Glückwunsch an den Besitzer!

Tom


----------



## Greg House (26. Mai 2010)

Danke Tom für das Lob. Gewicht liegt bei 9,9kg. Die Farbe war auch sehr schwer zu finden. Hat leider sogut wie keiner mehr da:-(
Das mit der Starrgabel ist eine sehr gute Idee. Ich brauche ein weiteres Rad


----------



## versus (26. Mai 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Gewicht liegt bei 9,9kg.



das gewicht ist für ein normales cc-bike doch völlig in ordnung! 



Greg House schrieb:


> Das mit der Starrgabel ist eine sehr gute Idee. Ich brauche ein weiteres Rad



bin ich froh, dass ich diesen reflex nicht allein habe


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Mai 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Das mit der Starrgabel ist eine sehr gute Idee.



Tsss, das versuche ich Dir doch schon die ganze Zeit zu sagen. Aber auf mich will ja niemand hören...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (26. Mai 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Tsss, das versuche ich Dir doch schon die ganze Zeit zu sagen. Aber auf mich will ja niemand hören...


 
Seit wann den das 
Ich habe doch schon einige Räder mit Starrgabel. Doch eins wird jetzt noch folgen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Mai 2010)

Eine Federgabel hat nach meinem Empfinden nur an einem Fully etwas verloren. Mir ist aber natürlich durchaus bewusst, dass ich mit dieser Einschätzung ziemlich alleine stehe...


----------



## SingleLight (27. Mai 2010)

Das Grüne ist schon echt Porno, großer Neid-Faktor

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Mai 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Eine Federgabel hat nach meinem Empfinden nur an einem Fully etwas verloren. Mir ist aber natürlich durchaus bewusst, dass ich mit dieser Einschätzung ziemlich alleine stehe...


 
nicht ganz !!!seit ich am titus eleven ne starrgabel fahre finde ich das rad noch witziger
jede forsttrasse oder schotterpisrte wird zum tech-erlebniss- und auf der strasse komme ich auch gut forward 
aber im echten gelände , nur noch fully, meinem rücken und der trails zuliebe

*@ greg ,ich hoffe, singore agresti ist sich bewusst das er dank deinem faden viele neue fans hat*


----------



## ideallinie (27. Mai 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nicht ganz !!!seit ich am titus eleven ne starrgabel fahre finde ich das rad noch witziger
> *jede forsttrasse oder schotterpisrte wird zum tech-erlebniss- und auf der strasse komme ich auch gut forward *
> aber im echten gelände , nur noch fully, meinem rücken und der trails zuliebe
> 
> *@ greg ,ich hoffe, singore agresti ist sich bewusst das er dank deinem faden viele neue fans hat*



Genauso gehts mir mit meinem Agresti-Crosser.
Aber zum trailen ist das nix, da bin ich auch ums Koxinga froh.

Zu Agresti: für mich ist er einer der besten in D, habe ihn 
auch wieder mal besucht und auch bestellt. 
Ist aber diesmal ausnahmsweise Leichtmetall und ein RR.

@greg: habe dein Radl bewundert auf der Messe.
Auch wenn mir die Farbe etwas zu grell wäre, absolut abgefahren.


----------



## saxer66 (24. Juni 2010)

ich liebäugle auch grade mit einem Agresti Singlespeed-Rahmen (für meine Rohloff-Nabe)
Mich würden die Fahreigenschaften interessieren!
vG
Thomas


----------



## RealNBK (24. Juni 2010)

custom?


----------



## saxer66 (24. Juni 2010)

...massgeschneidert!


----------



## Greg House (25. Juni 2010)

saxer66 schrieb:


> ich liebäugle auch grade mit einem Agresti Singlespeed-Rahmen (für meine Rohloff-Nabe)
> Mich würden die Fahreigenschaften interessieren!
> vG
> Thomas


 
Hi Thomas,

Fahreigenschaften sind Traumhaft. Gehört von meinen Rädern zu den Besten. Viel komfort und trotzdem steif im Tretlager. Geometrie ein Traum.
Gruß


----------



## saxer66 (25. Juni 2010)

Hi Greg,
das bestärkt meinen Wunsch 
kannst du mir noch sagen wie lange es dauerte bis du deinen Rahmen in Empfang nehmen konntest?
meinen Alurahmen hab ich (gottseidank) geschrottet! daher bin ich momentan rad-los
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (27. Juni 2010)

saxer66 schrieb:


> Hi Greg,
> das bestärkt meinen Wunsch
> kannst du mir noch sagen wie lange es dauerte bis du deinen Rahmen in Empfang nehmen konntest?
> meinen Alurahmen hab ich (gottseidank) geschrottet! daher bin ich momentan rad-los
> ...


 
4-5 Wochen.


----------



## ideallinie (27. Juni 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> 4-5 Wochen.



Das ist aber fix, bei mir warens jeweils eher so 6-8 Wochen, 
was immer noch schnell ist für einen Maßrahmen.

Habe heute eure Agrestis den Grabig hochfliegen sehen.
Ich war dieses Jahr nur Zuschauer.


----------



## Greg House (29. Juni 2010)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Das ist aber fix, bei mir warens jeweils eher so 6-8 Wochen,
> was immer noch schnell ist für einen Maßrahmen.
> 
> Habe heute eure Agrestis den Grabig hochfliegen sehen.
> Ich war dieses Jahr nur Zuschauer.


 
Meins hast Du nicht gesehen. Ich war mit meinen IF unterwegs. Trotzdem war was grünes unterwegs in neon. Bilder folgen


----------



## ideallinie (29. Juni 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Meins hast Du nicht gesehen. Ich war mit meinen IF unterwegs. Trotzdem war was grünes unterwegs in neon. Bilder folgen



Das IF habe ich auch gesehen.
Stimmt, ich glaube am grünen waren keine roten Tune-Teile.
Nächstes Jahr fahre ich wieder mit, hoffentlich ist da das Wetter
auch wieder so bombastisch.
Freun uns auf Fotos!


----------



## FoxTerralogic (30. Juni 2010)

Das Grüne war meins. 
Mit blauen Teilen 
Cool, dass es doch so sehr auffällt


----------



## Greg House (1. Juli 2010)

FoxTerralogic schrieb:


> Das Grüne war meins.
> Mit blauen Teilen
> Cool, dass es doch so sehr auffällt


 
Fox Terralogic,

Heute Abend ist Fototermin. Nicht vegessen


----------



## FoxTerralogic (1. Juli 2010)

Genau.
Gestern noch geputzt


----------



## Greg House (5. Juli 2010)

Nun mal ein paar Bilder vom 2 Agresti


















Jetzt mal mit blauen und roten Teilen


----------



## Greg House (5. Juli 2010)

So nun mal in Aktion
Und ja es geht auch mit Stahl sehr gut






TerraLogic freut sich wie ein König/ war es seine erste Treppe?









So nun ich alter Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (5. Juli 2010)

So nun mal der Jugend Zeigen wie ein "Alter Mann" die Treppe wieder hoch kommt


----------



## Greg House (5. Juli 2010)

Terra Logic, Du bist zu Hecklastig. Wird die Woche Trainiert









Etwas zu schräg aufgekommen.Sah trotzdem Cool aus






Zum Glück nur etwas Schlauchlos Milch verloren


----------



## gtbiker (5. Juli 2010)

Warum lasst ihr die Schaltzüge nicht am Unterrohr sich kreuzen und umgeht damit die scharfe Kurve am Steuerrohr? -> optisch schicker und weniger Reibung.


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Juli 2010)

Echt schickes Duo, wobei mir der rot-grün Kontrast besser gefällt als das blau.
Eigentlich fehlen beiden Bikes nur ein paar King Cages, die passen einfach besser zu den Rahmen


----------



## zingel (5. Juli 2010)

ne Talkumwolke sieht man nicht alle Tage


----------



## FoxTerralogic (5. Juli 2010)

Sicher nicht die 1. Treppe 
Sind aber gut geworden wie Bikes. 
Wann wird trainiert Greg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. Juli 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> ne Talkumwolke sieht man nicht alle Tage



ist das nur talkum oder tubenlos-sosse 

schöne bilder von schönen bikes!

wohlwissend, dass das nur ein detail ist, muss ich sagen, dass das ck-blau mit dem tune blau nicht harmoniert. so wie eigentlich kaum eine elox-farbe mit tune teilen zusammengeht.


----------



## Greg House (5. Juli 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ist das nur talkum oder tubenlos-sosse
> 
> Tubless


----------



## versus (5. Juli 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> versus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ist das nur talkum oder tubenlos-sosse
> ...


----------



## memphis35 (5. Juli 2010)

Sollte man überall zeigen Stahl , ohne Scheibenbremse 

Mfg  35


----------



## Krokodeal (5. Juli 2010)

sympathisches bahngelände bei euch, 100% antifa. bikes auch schön undso, find das blaue cooler


----------



## Greg House (5. Juli 2010)

und hat es sich weider selbst geflickt ? [/quote]

Ja hat es. Der Reifen hat nur ein halbes Bar verloren


----------



## SingleLight (6. Juli 2010)

Hauptsache die Felge hat keine Macke abbekommen, aber wieso zwei mal das gleiche Grün? Das Rot passt irgendwie besser zu dem Grün, aber trotzdem beide schicke Bikes

ach so, das sind gar nicht beide Deine, lesen muss man können


----------



## FoxTerralogic (7. Juli 2010)

Greg man sollte dich zum Trendsetter 2010 ernennen 
Selbst Gee Atherton fährt jetzt ein grünes Bike. 
http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1012498/the-atherton-proejct-episode-5


----------



## Sahnie (7. Juli 2010)

Krokodeal schrieb:


> sympathisches bahngelände bei euch, 100% antifa. bikes auch schön undso, find das blaue cooler



Bist du auch ein Schmierer?


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2010)

Das mit den "Mountains" müsst ihr noch üben. Die Farbe gefällt. Das sind wirklich schicke City-Bikes.   ... hier spricht der Neid ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Juli 2010)

Dein Kumpel in grün-blau hat mich noch auf den letzten Metern in Frammersbach angezogen. Hab ihn leider nicht mehr bekommen... nur ein paar Sekunden.
Und dabei ist mir auch noch mein Rocky Vertex gebrochen. Nachher geh ich hier mal zum Agresti-Händler um die Ecke!


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2010)

echt durch das rocky? schade.


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Juli 2010)

Schade ist kein Ausdruck.


----------



## Greg House (7. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das mit den "Mountains" müsst ihr noch üben. Die Farbe gefällt. Das sind wirklich schicke City-Bikes.   ... hier spricht der Neid ....


 
Moutains, habe wir auch. Bilder folgen


----------



## powderJO (8. Juli 2010)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Schade ist kein Ausdruck.



mh, stimmt. kann gut nachvollziehen wie du dich fühlst...


----------



## ideallinie (11. Juli 2010)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Dein Kumpel in grün-blau hat mich noch auf den letzten Metern in Frammersbach angezogen. Hab ihn leider nicht mehr bekommen... nur ein paar Sekunden.
> Und dabei ist mir auch noch mein Rocky Vertex gebrochen. Nachher geh ich hier mal zum Agresti-Händler um die Ecke!



Ich stand am Grabig als Zuschauer, da ist der grün-blaue Kumpel ganz 
schön hochgeflogen. 

Jammerschade so ein Rahmenbruch.
War das Vertex Alu oder Carbon? Sonst schon irgendwelche Stürze oder
einfach so gebrochen?


----------



## FoxTerralogic (11. Juli 2010)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Dein Kumpel in grün-blau hat mich noch auf den letzten Metern in Frammersbach angezogen. Hab ihn leider nicht mehr bekommen... nur ein paar Sekunden.
> Und dabei ist mir auch noch mein Rocky Vertex gebrochen.



Doppelt schade.


----------



## Greg House (15. August 2010)

Agresti mal im Einsatz
Man(n) hat das Geregnet


----------



## RealNBK (15. August 2010)

wo genau ist denn das wenn ich mal fragen darf? Ich kenn das irgendwoher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (6. September 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> wo genau ist denn das wenn ich mal fragen darf? Ich kenn das irgendwoher...


 
Auf´m Krehbersch


----------



## Mister P. (6. September 2010)

Ich tippe mal auf die Mathildenruhe, nahe Schannenbach...
Oh du schöner Odenwald! ;-)

Hoffe ihr seid dann den Nibelungensteig nach Schlierbach gefahren...


----------



## Greg House (22. September 2010)

So nun ist es wieder soweit
Für was werden wohl diese Teile sein




Diesmal ist auch was für Blumenhummer seinen Geschmack dabei


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. September 2010)

Uih, ich bin schon sehr gespannt...


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. September 2010)

An der Stelle nur kurz meine Meinung zu SRAM XX. 
Ich fahre gerade ein Niner Air 9 Probe, das hat ne SRAM XX. Und ich muss sagen, in Sachen Präzision und Schaltgeschwindigkeit kommt die XX in keinem Fall an meine 9-fach XT ran. Das liegt u.a. daran, dass die SRAM erst beim Loslassen des Hebels in den schwereren Gang schaltet und nicht wie die XT Rapidfire sofort beim ersten Drücken des Hebels. Mir fehlt die Möglichkeit, mit dem Zeigefinger zu schalten. Hab aber auch seit 14 jahren nur Shimano Hebel gefahren...
Schön ist der geringe Q-Faktor der Kurbel, das ist erstklassig. Erinnert mich an die Campa Kurbeln an meinem Classic Rennrad. Die Bremsen verzögern gut und haben einen schönen Druckpunkt, neigen aber irgendwie zu Schleifen und die Schellen sind scharfkantig. Diese sollte man in jedem Fall entgraten, sonst tut's dem Carbonlenker nicht gut. 
Was mir auch gut gefällt ist die silberne, schlanke Umwerferschelle, die ist optisch top. 
Gewichtsmäßig ist die Gruppe sehr konsequent ausgelegt, alles Bolzen sind hohl  und ich hab keine Stahlschraiuben gefunden...


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. September 2010)

In Sachen Schaltgeschwindigkeit und Präzision dürfte bei der XX, da muss ich Jesus Freak Recht geben, in der Tat das Ende der Fahnenstange noch nicht erreicht sein. Mehr Kummer bereitet mir im Moment jedoch die Geräuschentwicklung aus dem Bereich des Hinterrads. Es sieht ganz so aus, als würden sich die XX-Kassette und die Tune-Nabe nicht optimal miteinader vertragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (22. September 2010)

Woran, meinst Du, kann das liegen? 
Die tune Freilaufkörper haben ja schon eine extreme Diät hinter sich, was die Höhe der Stege angeht...


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. September 2010)

Mich hat überrascht, dass die XX-Kassette lediglich im Bereich der größten Ritzel über Aussparungen für die Stege des Freilaufkörpers verfügt. Dass die angesprochenen Probleme ursächlich auf diesen Umstand zurückgehen, möchte ich jedoch nicht behaupten. Mein Thurot Titan befindet sich gerade zur Untersuchung bei Herrn "Dr." Fahl. Auf seine Diagnose bin ich schon gespannt...


----------



## Greg House (23. September 2010)

Noch nicht fertig, aber verdammt leicht


----------



## Rutil (23. September 2010)

Macht der Herr Agresti denn nun schon in Columbus XCR? Auf der HP steht ja schon lange, dass das mal kommt, aber wann?


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. September 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Noch nicht fertig, aber verdammt leicht



Und eine schöne Farbe...


----------



## Greg House (24. September 2010)

Rutil schrieb:


> Macht der Herr Agresti denn nun schon in Columbus XCR? Auf der HP steht ja schon lange, dass das mal kommt, aber wann?


 

Klar, macht er schon länger. Leider kommt er aus Zeitgründen wenig zum HP bearbeiten


----------



## Greg House (24. September 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Und eine schöne Farbe...


 
Und mit Starrgabel
Nun mal ein paar kleine Daten:
Gewicht für den Rahmen mit Pulverbeschichtung liegt bei 1660g. 
Starrgabel liegt bei 710g mit Pulver.
Das sind Daten wo man ein schönes und sehr leichtes Bike Aufbauen kann.


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. September 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Und mit Starrgabel



Stimmt, das hatte ich zu erwähnen vergessen...


----------



## Rutil (24. September 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Und mit Starrgabel
> Nun mal ein paar kleine Daten:
> Gewicht für den Rahmen mit Pulverbeschichtung liegt bei 1660g.
> Starrgabel liegt bei 710g mit Pulver.
> Das sind Daten wo man ein schönes und sehr leichtes Bike Aufbauen kann.


 Danke für die XCR Info.

Das ist aber wirklich RICHTIG leicht. 
Mein BOI Nachbau von ihm hat 760gr, was ja auch schon sehr fein ist.


----------



## ideallinie (25. September 2010)

Rutil schrieb:


> Macht der Herr Agresti denn nun schon in Columbus XCR? Auf der HP steht ja schon lange, dass das mal kommt, aber wann?



Einen Rennradrahmen hatte ich bei ihm schonmal in der Hand, der war
hochglanzpoliert und hatte sehr saubere Schweißnähte.
Das Problem beim MTB-Rahmen ist wohl, dass Columbus immer noch 
keine tauglichen Kettenstreben liefern kann/will/tut.
Doch da könnte man evtl. auf Reynolds 953 ausweichen.

@greg: das Gewicht ist ja super, aber eigentlich eher typisch für 
Life ohne Lack. Oder ist das der Spirit-Rohrsatz?
Auf weitere Bilder bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (25. September 2010)

Richtig für Life ohne Lack. Meine wiegt soviel mit Pulver


----------



## Greg House (20. Oktober 2010)

So nun wird es endlich fertig! Leider konnte Tune keine silberne Kurbel mehr liefern. Die 2011er gefällt mir nicht. Also eine schwarze gekauft und mit Hand geschliffen und poliert
Dazu noch grossen Dank an "Luici Dekerf"


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Oktober 2010)

mann oh mann
 wie lange dauerte die streichelei?


----------



## Raze (20. Oktober 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mann oh mann
> wie lange dauerte die streichelei?



ca. 15 Minuten 
























bei einem Betrieb, der Aluteile kugelpoliert . Sonst einen halben Nachmittag...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2010)

Raze schrieb:


> Sonst einen halben Nachmittag...



ich glaube ich hätte da eher ein halbes wochenende


----------



## Greg House (20. Oktober 2010)

Ganz so leicht ist das mit den Tune Kurbeln leider nicht. Denn man muss erst mal das Eloxal abbekommen. Mit Kugelstrahlen wird das Ergebnis leider nicht so wie auf dem Bild. Der Stern ist zum Beispiel kugelpoliert  (dies ist matter ). Die Tune Leute haben so ein hartes Aluminium verbaut das man mit Kugelstrahlen leider nicht weit kommt. Alles selbst mit einen Legierungsexperten Ausprobiert. Mein Zahntechniker hat 3 komplette Tage gebraucht.


----------



## Greg House (20. Oktober 2010)

Raze schau hier 
Stern Kugelgestrahlt / Kurbel geschliefen und dann mit der Handpoliert


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> ...Mein Zahntechniker...



dein W.A.S. ???


----------



## Greg House (20. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> dein W.A.S. ???


 
War der Einzige der es Freiwilig gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (21. Oktober 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Raze schau hier
> Stern Kugelgestrahlt / Kurbel geschliefen und dann mit der Handpoliert



Hallo,

ich habe meine XTR 952/950 Kurbeln vom Eloxal mit den üblichen Haushaltsmittelchen befreit und einem Typen mitgegeben, der hochwertige Alufelgen wieder aufbereitet und so hinbekommt, daß sie wie Chrom glänzen.

Das hat dann genau wie bei Deiner handpolierten Kurbel ausgesehen. Ich habe ihr dann aber mit 000 Stahlwolle eine geschliffene Oberfläche verpaßt, weil mir das besser gefallen hat und zum Schutz der Oberfläche vorne ein dünne Steinschlagfolie von 3M verklebt.

Der Stern sieht für mich wie kugelgestrahlt aus, das ist eine andere Oberflächenbearbeitung und nicht mit dem Kugelpolieren zu vergleichen. Ich glaube, die ZASKAR`s wurden mit dem gleichen Verfahren (ball burnished) zum Hochglanz gebracht.

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## Greg House (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi Raze,

bei der XTR Kurbel geht das ja auch. Nur bei der Tune leider nicht.


----------



## Greg House (28. Oktober 2010)

So nun ist es fast fertig. Lenker wird noch gegen einen Titanlenker getauscht


----------



## Greg House (28. Oktober 2010)

Und das letzte


----------



## Nordpol (28. Oktober 2010)

fast zu schade zum fahren. Toller Aufbau....

würde gerne mal ein paar fotos von der gabel sehen.


----------



## Greg House (28. Oktober 2010)

Bitte sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (28. Oktober 2010)

da gibt es einfach nichts dran auszusetzen, bis auf die Nokons, aber die mag ich grundsätzlich nicht, an keinem rad.
Schöne Rahmenfarbe...


----------



## corfrimor (28. Oktober 2010)

Ein Traum!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt noch ein schönes foto von der seite...richtig klassisch. geile farbe. Möchte endlich meines auch mal zeigen...leider noch beim lackierer...bald ist es auch für meines zeit.


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Greg House (2. November 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Sehr schön, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


 
Da bin ich jetzt aber beruhigt


----------



## Greg House (18. Dezember 2010)

Immer wenn ich das Neon GrüneAgresti Fotografiere liegt Schnee oder es ist Dreckig.
Jetzt aber mit King Flaschenhalter.






Und Tune Steuersatz


----------



## Stadtkind (18. Dezember 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Bitte sehr



Was ist denn bitte die genaue Bezeichnung dieser Farbe? Schaut super aus!


----------



## elrond (23. Dezember 2010)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte die genaue Bezeichnung dieser Farbe? Schaut super aus!



Bei Flori Wiesmanns Pulverer hieß die Farbe vor 2 Jahren Fireside Copper.


----------



## stastnak (4. März 2011)

etwas aktuelles von Stefano Agresti-neue Rohren Reynolds 953 bi-oval


----------



## ideallinie (5. März 2011)

Ist der Rahmen für dich?
Ich war die Woche dort, mir hat er die Rohre auch gezeigt.
Cool finde ich, dass die Gabel auch 953 ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (5. März 2011)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Gabel auch 953



Gibt es mittlerweile geeignetes Material?


----------



## ideallinie (5. März 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile geeignetes Material?



Ja, die Gabelscheiden für einen gemufften Gabelkopf habe ich gesehen, 
obs da auch Unicrown oä. gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## stastnak (7. März 2011)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Ja, die Gabelscheiden für einen gemufften Gabelkopf habe ich gesehen,
> obs da auch Unicrown oä. gibt weiß ich nicht.


 
Hallo, die Rohren sind für mich, ich habe darauf mehr als 5 Monate gewartet. Die Gabelrohren 953 in Unicrown Ausführung macht Reynolds nicht, aus dem Grunde die Gabelmuffe.


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. März 2011)

stastnak schrieb:


> ich habe darauf mehr als 5 Monate gewartet



Auf das Endergebnis bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Rutil (10. März 2011)

Ich auch. Reynolds 953 und Columbus XCR sind immer nur in homöopathischen Dosen zu finden. Ebenso brauchbare Infos dazu.


----------



## Greg House (23. März 2011)

So nun kommt bald Nummer drei und vier von Stefano!
*Mehr nächste Woche *


----------



## Greg House (26. März 2011)

So nun ist es soweit. Sucht euch eure Lieblingsfarbe einfach in ruhe raus






















Blau ist aber auch nicht schlecht



















Oder doch lieber blau/grün?


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. März 2011)

Wiederum ein schönes Agresti! 

Seine älteren Geschwister brauchen nach meinem Empfinden einen Vergleich allerdings nicht zu scheuen. Blau-grüne Lackierungen sind grundsätzlich immer fein. Irgendwie will der Funke bei mir jedoch nicht so richtig überspringen. Etwas in Anlehnung an den New Sea & Sky-Stil vom Martin Jahnecke wäre bestimmt auch interessant gewesen. Das ginge dann allerdings eindeutig in die im anderen Thread von cofrimor angesprochene Manta-Ecke. Die Logos würden mir gerade zu den vielen silberfarbenen Teilen mit weniger Lack à la Wiesmann deutlich besser gefallen. 

Die kupferfabenen Egg Beater 2Ti passen für meinen Geschmack leider gar nicht an das Rad. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei meinem Thurot Titan auch. Ich habe mich vor diesem Hintergrund für silberfarbene Federn und Endkappen von r2-bike entschieden. Lustig wäre es noch, die Einstellrädchen der Gabel dunkelblau und dunkelgrün eloxieren zu lassen. Die Aufkleber auf den Felgen eliminierst Du bestimmt noch!? Gegen die roten Flecken an den XX-Teilen wird man vermutlich leider nichts Sinnvolles unternehmen können?! Vielleicht würde sich der Einsatz eines Eddings im Sinne eines runderen Gesamtbilds positiv auswirken?


----------



## Nordpol (27. März 2011)

> Wiederum ein schönes Agresti!


 
dem schließe ich mich an...

aber warum die Züge immer unterm tretlager entlang..., ist bei all deinen agresti´s., hat das einen speziellen grund...?

die reifen sind mir ein bisschen zu fett, paßt nicht so zu dem filigranen rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (27. März 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> aber warum die Züge immer unterm tretlager entlang..., ist bei all deinen agresti´s., hat das einen speziellen grund...?



Superklasse das Agresti. Bin begeistert. 

Und eine klasse Idee mit der Lackierung.

@Nordpol

Mein Serotta hatte die Züge auch so, hat jahrelang problemlos funktioniert.

Grüße

C.


----------



## Greg House (27. März 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> dem schließe ich mich an...
> 
> aber warum die Züge immer unterm tretlager entlang..., ist bei all deinen agresti´s., hat das einen speziellen grund...?
> 
> die reifen sind mir ein bisschen zu fett, paßt nicht so zu dem filigranen rahmen...


 
Ich lege gerne die Züge unten rum. Schließlich schleift nichts am Rahmen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. März 2011)

Grundsätzlich finde ich es prima, die Züge am Unterrohr zu führen. Allerdings würde es dem Cockpit vielleicht guttun, diese zu kreuzen?!


----------



## stastnak (1. Juni 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Auf das Endergebnis bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


 
Ich bin ein bischen näher bis zum Ziel


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juni 2011)

Der Übergang vom Steuerrohr zum Oberrohr schaut ungewöhnlich aus. Gibt es vom Gäbelchen auch schon Bildmaterial?


----------



## stastnak (1. Juni 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Der Übergang vom Steuerrohr zum Oberrohr schaut ungewöhnlich aus. Gibt es vom Gäbelchen auch schon Bildmaterial?


 
ja, es schaut ein bischen "änders" aus. Oberrohr ist eliptisch, nicht rundig.
Gabel ist noch nicht fertig aber es kommt bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, das hattest Du ja oben schon angedeutet. Es bleibt spannend...


----------



## Superfriend (1. Juni 2011)

@Greg

Warst Du eigentlich neulich mit einem der Agrestis beim Katzenbuckel Marathon am Start? Ich meinte, Dich gesehen zu haben und wollte nach dem Zieleinlauf nochmal schauen, ob ich Dich sehe. War allerdings nichts der Fall ;-). Wie lief das Rennen?


----------



## Rutil (4. Juni 2011)

stastnak schrieb:


> ja, es schaut ein bischen "änders" aus. Oberrohr ist eliptisch, nicht rundig.
> Gabel ist noch nicht fertig aber es kommt bald


 
Super 

Bin echt schon gespannt, was das Ganze wird...


----------



## omega1848 (6. Juni 2011)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob Stefano schon Erfahrungen mit 29er Rahmenbau hat?
Vielleicht hat zufällig ja sogar schon jemand eines in Auftrag bei Stefano?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Greg House (9. Juni 2011)

Superfriend schrieb:


> @Greg
> 
> Warst Du eigentlich neulich mit einem der Agrestis beim Katzenbuckel Marathon am Start? Ich meinte, Dich gesehen zu haben und wollte nach dem Zieleinlauf nochmal schauen, ob ich Dich sehe. War allerdings nichts der Fall ;-). Wie lief das Rennen?


 

Nein,

das war ich nicht sondern ein sehr guter Freund von mir. 
Gruß Greg


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Juni 2011)

omega1848 schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand ob Stefano schon Erfahrungen mit 29er Rahmenbau hat?
> Vielleicht hat zufällig ja sogar schon jemand eines in Auftrag bei Stefano?
> Danke und Grüße


 braucht er das??
 bei all den etablierten 29er geos heutzutage- wird er auch beim ersten 29er keine probleme haben, eine gute stahlbasis auf die beine zu stellen ....
_aber ich finde es wichtig das der erbauer überzeugt ist und sich damit beschäftigt...._


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (12. Juni 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> braucht er das??
> bei all den etablierten 29er geos heutzutage- wird er auch beim ersten 29er keine probleme haben, eine gute stahlbasis auf die beine zu stellen ....
> _aber ich finde es wichtig das der erbauer überzeugt ist und sich damit beschäftigt...._



wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, findet man hier ein agresti 29er:

http://www.agresti-bikes.de/Bilder/bildergalerie.html


----------



## omega1848 (13. Juni 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> braucht er das??
> bei all den etablierten 29er geos heutzutage- wird er auch beim ersten 29er keine probleme haben, eine gute stahlbasis auf die beine zu stellen ....
> _aber ich finde es wichtig das der erbauer überzeugt ist und sich damit beschäftigt...._



Don, ich gebe dir Recht sicherlich sind die Geometrien mittlerweile ziemlich ausgereift und bestimmte Winkel haben sich etabliert bzw. als vernünftig erwiesen, somit sollte man schon in der Lage sein diese für sich selber passend umsetzen zu können.
Allerdings gibt es ja doch die ein oder andere Stelle an der man schon aufpassen muss (Stichworte sind hier Fersenfreiheit bei längerer und breiterer Kettenstrebe bei dickeren Reifen, Abstand Umwerfer Reifen/ Sitzrohr, Kettenlinie, Platz der Kurbelblätter, etc.; sicherlich muss man diese bei einem 26er auch beachten, durch die unterschiedlichen Maße beim 29er sind die Biegungen und Abstände aber eben doch leicht anders, und der Teufel steckt bekanntlich im Detail )


----------



## omega1848 (13. Juni 2011)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, findet man hier ein agresti 29er:
> 
> http://www.agresti-bikes.de/Bilder/bildergalerie.html



Mhmm, der Abstand zwischen Sitzrohr und reifen sieht aber recht extrem aus, mehr wie ein 26er...oder?


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Juni 2011)

omega1848 schrieb:


> Don, ich gebe dir Recht sicherlich sind die Geometrien mittlerweile ziemlich ausgereift und bestimmte Winkel haben sich etabliert bzw. als vernünftig erwiesen, somit sollte man schon in der Lage sein diese für sich selber passend umsetzen zu können.
> Allerdings gibt es ja doch die ein oder andere Stelle an der man schon aufpassen muss (Stichworte sind hier Fersenfreiheit bei längerer und breiterer Kettenstrebe bei dickeren Reifen, Abstand Umwerfer Reifen/ Sitzrohr, Kettenlinie, Platz der Kurbelblätter, etc.; sicherlich muss man diese bei einem 26er auch beachten, durch die unterschiedlichen Maße beim 29er sind die Biegungen und Abstände aber eben doch leicht anders, und der Teufel steckt bekanntlich im Detail )


 
word!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stastnak (25. Oktober 2011)

Rutil schrieb:


> Super
> 
> Bin echt schon gespannt, was das Ganze wird...


 
erste Foto, endlich fertig!


----------



## Rutil (25. Oktober 2011)

Ach komm, da warten wir Monate auf ein Bild, und dann diese Briefmarke 
Das geht doch größer! Magst du vielleicht auch das eine oder andere Detail zum Rad verraten? Mit sowas bist du ja superexklusiv unterwegs


----------



## corfrimor (25. Oktober 2011)

Sieht tatsächlich nach 'nem sehr schönen Rad aus. Aber größere und hellere Bilder wären toll


----------



## stastnak (20. April 2012)

...etwas in meiner Galerie


----------



## nebeljäger (20. April 2012)

stastnak schrieb:


> ...etwas in meiner Galerie



Blackberry Fotos für so ein Teil grenzen an Blasphemie.

Blasphemie im AT:

Auf Blasphemie stand im Volk Israel die Todesstrafe durch Steinigung

Klasse Teil!! 
Bitte untertänlichst um bessere Bilder!


----------



## Nordpol (20. April 2012)

ich auch...


----------



## ZeFlo (20. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> *1. *Blackberry Fotos für so ein Teil grenzen an Blasphemie.
> 
> Blasphemie im AT:
> 
> ...



zu *1.*  +1
 

zu *2.*  +1
Klasse Teil!!


----------



## TiJoe (23. April 2012)

Sieht aus der Ferne wirklich schick aus...

Gruß Joe


----------

